# Starting a Woodworking Business



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*Deciding what kind of work to do*

For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.

This past year I did something I've never done and traveled more than 600 miles just to visit a museum. The Smithsonian (at the Renwick) had an exhibit of Greene & Greene art and furniture, and it was like Mecca for me. Sort of like the sun coming down through the clouds, with glorious singing all around. For my taste, the Greene brothers exemplify the epitome of the Arts & Crafts movement. I asked the Renwick people if I could make drawings (no pics allowed) and they said yes so I spent a good afternoon drawing as many close-up details as I could. At one point I was showing my wife a detail on one of the tables and accidentally touched the table (no touching allowed). It didn't hurt anything, but it hit me like a brick - - I touched a piece of Greene & Greene - sort of the feeling you get when you shake the hand of a famous person. Of course my wife thinks I'm nuts. I bought as many books at the Renwick as I could but there was one that I passed up because it was fairly expensive. As my wife and I were driving out of Washington, DC, we had probably driven ten blocks or so from the Renwick. The book kept haunting me and miraculously, a parking spot opened up. Anyone who has ever driven in Washington knows that a parking spot is almost non-existent. It was fate. I quickly pulled over, and walked (actually ran) the ten blocks back to the Renwick to buy the book. I have been bitten by the Greene & Greene bug if there is such a thing.

When we got back home I immediately went to work building a fireplace for my patio in the Greene & Greene style. I was amazed at the amount of detail work required but I loved every minute of it. One difference as compared to period furniture, at least for me, is that every piece of a Greene & Greene work is a stand-alone piece of art. The rounding of edges, the shape of the clouds, the stained glass, etc. are all elements that can stand by themselves. It's as if each piece is saying 'THIS IS WHAT I AM'.

So I have chosen to pursue Arts & Crafts, leaning heavily towards Greene & Greene. I've even started learning how to do work stained glass! I'm even incorporating the A&C / Greene & Greene approach into my remodeling work as well.

Thanks for visiting my blog!


----------



## bigdave (May 29, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Good luck Sam. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Tomw (Jul 25, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Any pics of the fireplace?


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


I'll post it tonight when I get home


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


If it is your passions as it sounds like it is you will be rewarded in more than just financial ways. Your blog is filled with a joy that is sure to show through in your work. I look forward to keeping up as you continue.

Thank you.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


A VERY good read! A very good read indeed… Good luck and may the grain be straight.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Good luck with starting your business.

I hope you like boxing 'cause you're gonna take some hits. I'm not trying to discourage you, but just a heads up. I have taken some hits but I still stand and I'm still swingin'.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Todd
Thanks! I appreciate your heads up. Glad you're still standin' and swingin'. Actually I do like boxing. I'm there with ya…


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


I do want to say one thing - my reference to kitchen ducks, etc. is not to put down or disparage anyone that does that type woodworking. I still do and enjoy it. The point I was trying to make was how I used make tons of the pieces for my wife and every single one of them have ended up in our attic. And not because they weren't worth anything, as I am a firm believer anything you build is worth something. And anyone that loves woodwork no matter what they do is a friend of mine.

Probably the reason I couldn't make any money from it was my wife would grab them and use them in the house before I could sell them. And then somehow they would disappear. I'd discover them later while cleaning the attic.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Have you checked up on Darell Pert….he is a big follower of the G&G/arts & crafts….I saw a seminar at a wood show that he gave some time ago….I think he does writing and teaching in that style.

I really liked the style…and it certainly is an inspiration….I think any business that you can enjoy doing is one that is worth the effort…for me…I like my work….but to be doing what I love and making a living would be awesome….

Good luck on your endeavor….keep us informed on your progress….


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


reggiek
yes, I have his book also. I've actually corresponded with him about copyrights, etc. Darrel does beautiful work. I wanted to find out if the Greene & Greene work was covered by any patents or copyrights. Apparently the copyrights are well past their legal lifetime. Darrel did correctly point out that I couldn't copy anyone's current day copyrights which I won't do. What I am doing is actually in a bit different vein than Darrel's so hopefully there isn't a problem.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


I have had a fascination with the Greene & Greene for some time and understand the passion. I also love the works of Charles Rennie Mackintosh. Besides that the traditional Asian influence… the list goes on and on.

I know what it is like to have an obsession over a style and the need to have a particular book. You should see my library. It started out with woodworking how-to and has morphed into architectural and design style books as I matured in my quest for knowledge. Some of the best books to get are the ones covering antiques.

Since most of my work is sold through my remodel business, I am dealing with the parameters of what is appropriate for a specific house, the existing style, and decor. While a lot of guys envy that I get to design and work in the shop (Yeah - it's great and I love it!) I feel constricted at times because I have to deliver what is appropriate to the specific wants and needs of a client.

The challenge of meeting that need is quite satisfying, but I also feel that building on spec allows tremendous freedom. But this has it's own drawbacks, like sitting on inventory that is not selling. But taking the risk is obviously just part of playing the game when it comes to being in business for yourself.

Have a plan of what you want to build and where you are going to sell it. Find a supplier and buy a bunk of lumber if you can, that will lower your costs dramatically. Then get busy building and supplying product to the customers!


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd! I appreciate your advice! It sounds like you are already where I want to be. I, too, have acquire a gazillion books on everything from woodworking, stained glass, antique furniture, architecture, etc. I've collected a huge library on period furniture and Arts & Crafts is quickly overwhelming that.

On building on spec, how do you market what you have built? Do you use the internet?


----------



## missionworks (Jul 20, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the new business. Sounds like you have the passion.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


The guys I know that make a living strictly from furniture travel the furniture shows. Not the craft shows, the real furniture shows. Over time, some get enough reputation, they can stop doing the furniture shows or cut back on them and have enough business to keep them going.

My reputation is just starting to surpass the notions that I am strictly a remodeling contractor. That is where I started and that is still how I sell a lot of my work.

My latest piece was one of my Shaker inspired benches and it sold over the internet by someone doing a Google search for Shaker benches. He liked my work and my site and bought one. I built a good long distance relationship between Montana and New York via email and progress photos at Flickr.

My current project is some cabinetry and a built-in bench for clients that have used me for several projects. There was only one person they had in mind for the cabinetry and that kind of reputation takes time to establish.



You live in southern Ohio. I know that Nelsonville and Athens are big art supporting communities. I have been to some of the galleries there exhibiting furniture artisans.

Many craftsmen and artists I know that deal with galleries do not like it. Over time some built a strong enough client base and name recognition that they no longer needed the galleries. Once again the key here is TIME.

I also do know a few artists and craftsman that have very good relationships with the galleries and design showrooms.

I strongly suggest that you go to the Small Business Administration for advise and guidance. You should also read the books listed in this blog entry that I wrote:

http://lumberjocks.com/toddc/blog/3164

Odie did a great blog series on going pro. I recognized a lot of what he passed on as either I experienced it or a lot of my friends had at various levels. He gave sound advice and shared experience.

There is no easy answer. Everyone seems to find their own niche or way into business. Some do the craft shows, some do the furniture shows, some have a shop with store front, some sell through their construction business (me), or through art galleries and high-brow stores. The answers are all over the spectrum, but the basic principles of doing business are all the same and it all takes time to get established.

*Once again I stress - Read the books and talk to the local SBA.*


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd! I appreciate your help!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Here's some tough love - your shop is set up for business failure. Start with a good layout plan to facilitate production and get it set right. Exercise strict discipline in keeping things straight in the shop.

You will start with a business plan but you never know what opportunities will come your way. You need to be ready to build things you never thought you would.

How you make money or use your shop may surprise you and sometimes disappoint.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Good advice. You must have looked at the pictures of my shop. I agree, it is small and crowded. I'd like to have a larger shop but for now the best I can do is to try to organize and make as much room as i can. I have a lot of wood that I really need to store elsewhere. I really need to build a shop in the back and get it out of the garage but with the impending layoff coming I'm a bit cautious right now to spend the money. Getting the wood out would help tremendously. Any suggestions?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


More space can mean more space to store more crap.

The first goal is simply to take care of what you have. If you can't manage a dime, you can't manage a dollar.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


OK, I had to go back over to your shop photos and look again.

The bad news is that it is such a mess that I thought you were in a one car garage.

The good news, or really, the great news is that you have a two car garage. You actually should have plenty of space to start with, you just need some serious organization.

I think you have a week's worth of work putting it in good order. That is what it took to get my brother's shop in order in Ohio and I did some of my best work out of that space. The overall building is 30'x40' but I primarily occupied the equivalent of a two car garage.

It is not necessarily how big the space is, it is how effective you can make the space. Yes, I say that with a nice shop space but you have the square footage to start with too.

While you are setting up shop be thinking about workflow. How does material come in, get processed, and go out? Also while you are working on the space, your mind will start turning on how to get your business going.

I bought some incredible ribbon mahogany from ARC Hardwoods in Zanesville for the chandeliers that I made. While I was there, the salesman told me about this old guy that had been donating turnings to local charity fundraisers for about fifteen years. His platters and bowls were bringing in $12,000 to $15,000 apiece.

Finding a charity to support is a great way to get some name and face recognition. It has helped me. But here's the catch - you can't just donate and walk away. Most artists get paid a fee for the piece and the fee varies. They may get a percentage or charge just for materials. They may also charge what they deem as wholesale cost. That means the piece is not completely donated, but they are usually well-known and they bring in good money anyway.

Back to "here's the catch" part - donate the piece but negotiate for a couple plates at the dinner auction for you and the wife. But that is not all, YOU have to get up during the auction with your piece and give a little speech about how you chose to support the worthy cause and how you believe in it. You poured your heart and soul into the making of this piece and the bidders should give generously because you did since the piece is a full donation!

People need to see the your work and they need to see you. They need to connect your face to your great work. Also, you need to attend the dinner because the people at the dinner have deep pockets. They are business owners and wealthy folks that appreciate nice things made by socially conscious individuals.

You can't just do it once. You have to do it every year. Pick something that you can believe in supporting and hang in there. Once again, it takes time and I am sure that you may feel time is not on your side. People don't want to support a potential one hit wonder, they want to see long term stability. That is why it is important to keep doing it.

Now Get it Going!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Back to the guy that donated turned items to charities:

I was telling my clients in Centerburg that I went to Zanesville to by this great lumber. They said to me have you ever heard of "so and so?"

I said, "Name sounds familiar why?"

"We were at this fundraiser down there, because of our satellite office you know, and this guy donates these beautiful turned bowls and vessels every year and people go nuts over them."

*That is impact with your product and name.*


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


OK, here is some more to think about when it comes to space.

My brother's shop (in Ohio) has a 30'x40' footprint, but it has a bathroom in the middle. I basically had use of about half the space and once in a while I took over into "his" part for milling. During nice weather I opened the overhead doors and work flowed out under the awning.

Take a look at the projects that I made in his shop. The space is not a dedicated woodshop like mine and I have made my finest pieces in his shop space.

Take note of the space that I am constantly functioning in and you will see that it is not as big as you would think. Do not get hung up on the progress or finish shots just look at the workspace, the tools, and the organization.

Entertainment Center

Mahogany Chandeliers

Stairwell Barrier

Cooper Closet

The moral of the story here is be organized, be efficient, and be safe. I have done my finest work in a space about the size of a two car garage.

Please note that I am giving part encouragement, part advice, and part butt kicking to get you moving.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Todd,
You have given me tremendously good advice, and I take no offense at anything you've said. Especially about the shop, and the work for charity. I have a lot of work ahead of me but I will give it my all. Coming into work this morning (I may have 6 more weeks) I turned off the radio and my mind was on how I can make space and best organize and utilize what space I currently have. I have some ideas for the short term. One problem I have is that I hate to throw away hardwood scraps, and I know that can be a problem when space is at a premium. Your point about managing a dime is well-taken. I know a fellow that has a construction business and he told me they just throw out all scraps, hardwood or not. I realize there are limits to what I should keep but I need to revise my thinking about it. You also mentioned workflow. I've been reading Tolpin's book about the business end of things, and while I was reading it I knew my shop had some serious issues that I need to address with work flow. So far I have gotten by since I've only made one-offs, etc., and not an entire kitchen for example. So workflow hasn't been an issue but you are absolutely right.

Thanks for the help, Todd. I can feel my butt getting sore from the kicks but it's what I need ...


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Thankfully you have taken it as intended and are not offended.

It is good to see that what I have stated is also backed up and meshes with what you're reading.

6 more weeks of work will allow for steady income and a little time to get things in order, then you will have to crap or get off the pot.

Success can be hard to define sometimes when you work for yourself. You may get a few jobs and are doing OK then you are doing fantastic. Due to the past year, just the fact that I am still here seems to be my definition of success but it has been tough. I have plenty of work lined up for the next couple of months but it is shaky. I had to work at UPS as a part-time supervisor until May to make ends meet because I had little or no work since last summer. That is when the wheels really fell off the wagon with the high gas prices.

Be frugal but be savvy. I don't buy tools because I think they are cool, I buy tools because they are an investment and will make me money. Cheap tools won't make me money - just frustrated. You will find that sometimes you can't afford to NOT buy a tool when you are operating as a business. Make a solid no bull assessment of your tools and determine what will work for you as a business and what needs replaced then start adding up the cost.

You are making a calculated risk by going into business for yourself. It is a risk because you will have to lay out money and time in the hopes that you will get a return. You will need to decide when to lay the money out, when to hold on to it, and where it is best allocated.

Have a plan. The plan gives you a direction to head with your actions but the plan has to be flexible. You must have the ability to make changes according to the opportunities that come your way.

Talk with the SBA and they will help. Read the books I listed and they will shape your thinking. Much of the information and principles that they share are the same things that the SBA will tell you but you still need to visit with them.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Often, how you end up making money is not exactly as you planned or thought, but the original plan led you to it.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


I will visit with the SBA, and get the books you suggested. As far as tools, I have a very large assortment of good tools. I've been purchasing tools for the past year in anticipation of this so I have a good head start. Previously, I used some older power tools and did a lot with hand tools (planes, etc.). I've since upgraded my old 1938 Craftsman table saw to a new 10" Hitachi contractors saw, got a new Rockwell 14" band saw, a C12LCH 12" Hitachi miter saw with stand, and a small Bostich compressor with some pneumatic nailers. I have a lathe, mortising machine, jointer, planer, stationary belt sander, a second larger compressor, and a large assortment of Milwaulkee and DeWalt drills, jig saws, and sanders. I also have a large assortment of woodworking hand tools. I have an assortment of workmates & horses for remodeling work I do, and have 4 portable workcases dedicated to 'field' tools. Right now I probably have too many benches in my shop. I have 4 benches plus a cabinetmaker bench. I also have a large drafting table that really needs to be moved out. My shop currently is quite a bit more organized than the pictures you looked at which were taken a year ago, but I still have a long way to go.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Sam…another consideration might be to get your contractors license….in CA where I am….you cannot sue for recovery on a job over $500.00 without a license….and that includes any fixtures or components that are "attached" to the house or property…..I don't know the laws in your jurisdiction…but I would check on it….Having a license also allows you to file a mechanics lien if your customer doesn't pay…..It sometimes happens with the best of customers…..Also, a license will give you better standing with the IRS…as proof this is not a hobby (under tax code a hobby is only allowed certain deductions…and they cannot be higher then the income….which in start up companies a small loss happens frequently). There are many pre-test study guides and classes that make the testing fairly easy…just some other food for thought….Todd is giving you a lot of great info too….

Keep us informed as to how it is going….I love to see small businesses get going…and doing this kind of work is really gratifying…as you "create" something that is useful…


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


reggiek
thanks for the advice! Todd has given me a lot of really good advice that I will take to heart. I am looking at all aspects of this to make sure I take the best first steps… And I will definitely try to keep you all informed.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Todd-amazing list of tips.

I was thinking about those scrap pieces of wood that are taking up space and you are considering tossing … there is probably a LumberJock out there who only works with small scrap pieces and would love to get them out of their way. That way the wood serves a purpose, you get that valuable space you need, and a fellow woodworker is grinning ear to ear from such a treasure load of wood.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


MsDebbieP
That is a great idea… and it is something that I been considering. And yes, Todd has been extremely helpful to me. His suggestions aren't falling on deaf ears. I'm working on my next blog installment to talk about where I currently am.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Sam, can I be frank?

You're in love and not in the necessay prickish mode 
and singular drive to be in your own business.

-Peter


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


PineInTheAsh,

I appreciate your comment and I take no offense. However, I do have to say that I have never subscribed to the notion that you have to be such a person to be successful in business. There is a school of thought, yes, that you have to be like that to be a 'good' business person but I personally don't believe it applies in every case. I would agree with the singular drive notion, but I disagree that is something you can derive from what I've written here. I am a realist. I take life one day at a time, and try to make the best decisions I can. And yes, I do love woodworking. I sure wouldn't be going through all of the hours and work for something I hate. For those who do that just for the sake of being a successful business person, then more power to ya but I'm not one of them. Never will be. I'm not in this field because I want to get rich. I'm near retirement, my house is paid for, my children are grown and married, so that helps. If I can survive based on the work I can do, then I'll be happy. I know what hard work is, I know what success is, and I know what failure is. And one thing I definitely know is that I believe in myself. Each of us have our own ideas of what success is, and my idea of success is having my health, family and friends that support me.


----------



## bigdave (May 29, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Great response Sam. More power to ya! Hard to imagine how anyone could come to the "being in love" conclusion from reading your comments here but each to his own.


----------



## bigdave (May 29, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Great response Sam. More power to ya! Hard to imagine how anyone could come to the "being in love" conclusion from reading your comments here but each to his own.


----------



## bigdave (May 29, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Great response Sam. More power to ya! Hard to imagine how anyone could come to the "being in love" conclusion from reading your comments here but each to his own.


----------



## bigdave (May 29, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Great response Sam. More power to ya! Hard to imagine how anyone could come to the "being in love" conclusion from reading your comments here but each to his own.


----------



## bigdave (May 29, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


Sorry! Not sure why the multiple posts. Posting from my Blackberry. Must have done something wrong. Please disregard. ;-)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Deciding what kind of work to do*
> 
> For me, one of the hardest things to decide in starting a woodworking business was to determine specifically what type of work or product I wanted to pursue. I've done a lot of different styles of woodworking, ranging from kitchen ducks to Queen Anne reproductions. It seemed to me that at either end of the spectrum, there were more cons than pros if I really wanted to make a living at it. I remember driving by a home where the owner made his living by making all sorts of wood craft objects. His yard would be filled literally from one end to the other. I'm not sure how well he did, but it seemed as if he must have been working day and night to make that many objects. At the other end of the spectrum, the reproduction furniture market, it is very difficult to make money because of the amount of time needed to create this type of work, and finding a buying customer that is willing to spend what you need to charge. I still do a little bit of both, but I spent a lot of time searching for a niche that I could find a good balance between the effort and the result. I'm always searching, but I have found an area of woodworking that provides what I am looking for. I have always loved Arts & Crafts, Craftsman, Mission, etc. styles of woodworking. For me, it represents an honest, genuine, if not nostalgic way of making a living whether it be woodworking, textiles, ceramics, etc.
> 
> ...


thought you were stuttering, BigDave


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*Getting my shop in shape for my business*

I have been getting a lot of great input and comments from everyone ranging from business suggestions to telling me I have a very messy shop. I take no offense at that as my wife will also agree with you 110%... 
Again, thanks… I guess to some extent I come from the old school (and I know I need to change and I am) in that my shop has been like one of the old-time shops where mounds of sawdust, tools, etc. are everywhere. Not a good practice, and in fact is a fire hazard. So, I have been cleaning my shop from the pictures I posted and when it is done I'll post them. I promise a radical change.

One problem I have is storage of wood. I have access to a very large amount of air-dried hardwood at incredibly low prices so I tend to hoard wood. I'm waiting to see what is going to happen with my daytime job over the next couple of weeks. It won't change my long-term plans for the woodworking business, but will influence what my plans are going to be in the short term. I'm either going to build a small building for wood storage to create room in my garage shop or build a new shop altogether in the back. In either case I won't be going into debt to do it, but there are other factors that I will be considering. Long term I will definitely have a larger shop in the back. In the meantime, I will be focusing on work flow for my garage shop.

I have been working on my business plan, talking to my lawyer, found a good accountant, and reading as much as I can about the business end of things. I also found someone that has ran a construction business (the business end) and is willing to help me get started and possibly even come to work for me if things goes as I hope. I never thought I would be as interested in that part of the picture as compared to woodworking, but I am really interested in learning all I can so that's where most of my focus has been in the past couple of weeks.

I just finished up helping my son-in-law remodel their bathroom. I got to reproduce some turn-of-the-century wood trim to match the rest of the house. My other daughter has a small list of things that she want's me to help my other son-in-law with so I've been splitting my time between the two.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Getting my shop in shape for my business*
> 
> I have been getting a lot of great input and comments from everyone ranging from business suggestions to telling me I have a very messy shop. I take no offense at that as my wife will also agree with you 110%...
> Again, thanks… I guess to some extent I come from the old school (and I know I need to change and I am) in that my shop has been like one of the old-time shops where mounds of sawdust, tools, etc. are everywhere. Not a good practice, and in fact is a fire hazard. So, I have been cleaning my shop from the pictures I posted and when it is done I'll post them. I promise a radical change.
> ...


Hi Sam;

Well I just visited your shop pictures, and I have to admit, it could use the clean up you mentioned.

Checking into the business end of things is an important detail that many of us woodworkers have a tendency to overlook. It's not nearly as much fun as playing in the shop.

But it is every bit as important, maybe even more so. Without that, even the best woodworker would soon be looking for a job.

Sounds like you're headed in the right direction.

Have fun.

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *Getting my shop in shape for my business*
> 
> I have been getting a lot of great input and comments from everyone ranging from business suggestions to telling me I have a very messy shop. I take no offense at that as my wife will also agree with you 110%...
> Again, thanks… I guess to some extent I come from the old school (and I know I need to change and I am) in that my shop has been like one of the old-time shops where mounds of sawdust, tools, etc. are everywhere. Not a good practice, and in fact is a fire hazard. So, I have been cleaning my shop from the pictures I posted and when it is done I'll post them. I promise a radical change.
> ...


Hey Sam
I hope your business plan has you starting in 2027 I think if you start right away your shop could be clean by then. Just kidding around. All your plans sound like something neaded but maybe later on reguarding book keepers and employees. A plan is always a good way to go. It looks like you can make some pretty nice pieces and I wish you well.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Getting my shop in shape for my business*
> 
> I have been getting a lot of great input and comments from everyone ranging from business suggestions to telling me I have a very messy shop. I take no offense at that as my wife will also agree with you 110%...
> Again, thanks… I guess to some extent I come from the old school (and I know I need to change and I am) in that my shop has been like one of the old-time shops where mounds of sawdust, tools, etc. are everywhere. Not a good practice, and in fact is a fire hazard. So, I have been cleaning my shop from the pictures I posted and when it is done I'll post them. I promise a radical change.
> ...


Your business will not be woodworking, your business will be operating a woodworking business.

I can't remember if I mentioned it before, but reading your blog reminded me to tell you that you need some fire extinguishers. Don't get the small ones, get the bigger ones and they will cost about $70 each.

My neighbor was welding in his shop and caught the garage on fire. He had one of those small fire extinguishers that emptied immediately when he shot it on the fire. The fire was instantly knocked down. Whew!

But OH CRAP! The fire sprang back up and he had no other way to put it out. I watched the fire department hose down the interior of his shop.

I immediately went and bought 3 fire extinguishers and placed them at the most instantly accessible locations in the shop. One is NOT enough. If there is a fire and you can put it out using fire extinguishers, even if all are used up, it will prove to be a good value.

If you do not get any fire extinguishers, the lamentations will be great as you think about how avoidable the loss could have been.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Getting my shop in shape for my business*
> 
> I have been getting a lot of great input and comments from everyone ranging from business suggestions to telling me I have a very messy shop. I take no offense at that as my wife will also agree with you 110%...
> Again, thanks… I guess to some extent I come from the old school (and I know I need to change and I am) in that my shop has been like one of the old-time shops where mounds of sawdust, tools, etc. are everywhere. Not a good practice, and in fact is a fire hazard. So, I have been cleaning my shop from the pictures I posted and when it is done I'll post them. I promise a radical change.
> ...


Todd
Once again, you have given me tremendously good advice! Thanks to everyone else for the positive comments!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Getting my shop in shape for my business*
> 
> I have been getting a lot of great input and comments from everyone ranging from business suggestions to telling me I have a very messy shop. I take no offense at that as my wife will also agree with you 110%...
> Again, thanks… I guess to some extent I come from the old school (and I know I need to change and I am) in that my shop has been like one of the old-time shops where mounds of sawdust, tools, etc. are everywhere. Not a good practice, and in fact is a fire hazard. So, I have been cleaning my shop from the pictures I posted and when it is done I'll post them. I promise a radical change.
> ...


Sam, Sounds like you're getting things in order. Definitely take the time to learn the business end of your business. I took my coat and tie off 20 some years ago and threw them in a closet and told my wife I thought I would make saw dust for a living. Spent the next two years having a great time woodworking before I realized it might be a good idea to learn the business end of it. I was lucky and survived, but would not recommend anyone doing that. When you have the business end of it under control, it's a lot easier to keep your passion for woodworking. Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Getting my shop in shape for my business*
> 
> I have been getting a lot of great input and comments from everyone ranging from business suggestions to telling me I have a very messy shop. I take no offense at that as my wife will also agree with you 110%...
> Again, thanks… I guess to some extent I come from the old school (and I know I need to change and I am) in that my shop has been like one of the old-time shops where mounds of sawdust, tools, etc. are everywhere. Not a good practice, and in fact is a fire hazard. So, I have been cleaning my shop from the pictures I posted and when it is done I'll post them. I promise a radical change.
> ...


Wow! that is a crowded shop. Good luck on the clean up. Your plan sounds great and it looks like you got everything covered. Hope all goes well for you. Will be looking forward to your next posting.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Getting my shop in shape for my business*
> 
> I have been getting a lot of great input and comments from everyone ranging from business suggestions to telling me I have a very messy shop. I take no offense at that as my wife will also agree with you 110%...
> Again, thanks… I guess to some extent I come from the old school (and I know I need to change and I am) in that my shop has been like one of the old-time shops where mounds of sawdust, tools, etc. are everywhere. Not a good practice, and in fact is a fire hazard. So, I have been cleaning my shop from the pictures I posted and when it is done I'll post them. I promise a radical change.
> ...


You understand that looking into the business end is of utmost importance. This is a good sign that your efforts are headed in the right direction. Surrounding yourself with the competent professionals that you will need is wise.


----------



## RouterManiac (Jun 1, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Getting my shop in shape for my business*
> 
> I have been getting a lot of great input and comments from everyone ranging from business suggestions to telling me I have a very messy shop. I take no offense at that as my wife will also agree with you 110%...
> Again, thanks… I guess to some extent I come from the old school (and I know I need to change and I am) in that my shop has been like one of the old-time shops where mounds of sawdust, tools, etc. are everywhere. Not a good practice, and in fact is a fire hazard. So, I have been cleaning my shop from the pictures I posted and when it is done I'll post them. I promise a radical change.
> ...


If I were to put my two cents in, I would say Hire a kid to help clean your shop. One thing you dont want to do is let yourself get all mired up in working in your business instead of working on it. I can say this cause I did woodworking for a business and I almost always had a messy shop. If I spent an hour a day cleaning it up, it was an hour a day I did not spend on my website or some other promotion. Kids love to make some extra cash and its money well spent.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*Still working at it*

Recently I finished up an enclosure for a cuistomer that wanted something to cover the rear side of his fireplace. I had installed a new oak floor a couple of weeks before and he asked me to look at the patio and see if I had any suggestions for how to deal with the read of the fireplace. The rear of the fireplace extended into the patio. I posted the result (along with oak woodfloor job) in my projects section.

I am still hanging in here, working on remodeling/cabinetry jobs as they come along, and researching the market and learning as much as I can about the business end of things. It is interesting to get so many different perspectives about what works and what doesn't. There are some who have given me fantastic advice that I am following though on, and a few detractors along the way but that is life. I had a long talk with one of the owners of a local tool rental place where I live and was asking him about the remodeling market locally. He said the downturn in the economy doesn't seemed to have hurt the remodeling market. I told him what my plans were as i know he will be a resource for me and he was very helpful.

It must be fate. Last night, my wife and I drove about 50 miles to a mall and as I was waiting for her outside on the parking lot, a very nice-looking, well-dressed elderly couple walked up and started talking to me about my car. I have a replica 1951 MG TD. I get a lot of comments and it has generated an amazing amount of new friendships. Anyway, the elderly gentleman was telling me he had been a B24 pilot in WWII. Being the WWI & WWII nut I am, we struck up a great conversation, talking about his experiences, and me relaying my late father's experiences to him (my father was a airplane mechanic in WWII). Eventually, our conversation turned to what I did for a living and I told him I was an engineer but my dream is having my own custom cabinet shop. He slowly got this big grin on his face and said 'that's what I am'. Another door opened for me. He and his wife had just turned 90, and he was still in love with woodworking as well as her. Wonderful couple. The conversation really encouraged me. He started telling me about all the doctors and lawyers in the area and how there was a good market for high-end custom cabinets.

Today I'm refinishing my living room floor. Waiting on the first coat to dry. First time I've ever used water-based poly.


----------



## RouterManiac (Jun 1, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Still working at it*
> 
> Recently I finished up an enclosure for a cuistomer that wanted something to cover the rear side of his fireplace. I had installed a new oak floor a couple of weeks before and he asked me to look at the patio and see if I had any suggestions for how to deal with the read of the fireplace. The rear of the fireplace extended into the patio. I posted the result (along with oak woodfloor job) in my projects section.
> 
> ...


Sam
Great story and great post. This could be a great opportunity for you! People are spending money on their own diggs instead of buying new. If you put some heart into the details, you will have plenty of work. 
Ken


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *Still working at it*
> 
> Recently I finished up an enclosure for a cuistomer that wanted something to cover the rear side of his fireplace. I had installed a new oak floor a couple of weeks before and he asked me to look at the patio and see if I had any suggestions for how to deal with the read of the fireplace. The rear of the fireplace extended into the patio. I posted the result (along with oak woodfloor job) in my projects section.
> 
> ...


Interesting story


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Still working at it*
> 
> Recently I finished up an enclosure for a cuistomer that wanted something to cover the rear side of his fireplace. I had installed a new oak floor a couple of weeks before and he asked me to look at the patio and see if I had any suggestions for how to deal with the read of the fireplace. The rear of the fireplace extended into the patio. I posted the result (along with oak woodfloor job) in my projects section.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Still working at it*
> 
> Recently I finished up an enclosure for a cuistomer that wanted something to cover the rear side of his fireplace. I had installed a new oak floor a couple of weeks before and he asked me to look at the patio and see if I had any suggestions for how to deal with the read of the fireplace. The rear of the fireplace extended into the patio. I posted the result (along with oak woodfloor job) in my projects section.
> 
> ...


You certainly have the right drive.

Keep it up, I know of plenty of companies here in NY that even in this downturn are not returning calls.

Keep on pushing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Samyer said:


> *Still working at it*
> 
> Recently I finished up an enclosure for a cuistomer that wanted something to cover the rear side of his fireplace. I had installed a new oak floor a couple of weeks before and he asked me to look at the patio and see if I had any suggestions for how to deal with the read of the fireplace. The rear of the fireplace extended into the patio. I posted the result (along with oak woodfloor job) in my projects section.
> 
> ...


A great story. I can get to a mall in 25 miles.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Still working at it*
> 
> Recently I finished up an enclosure for a cuistomer that wanted something to cover the rear side of his fireplace. I had installed a new oak floor a couple of weeks before and he asked me to look at the patio and see if I had any suggestions for how to deal with the read of the fireplace. The rear of the fireplace extended into the patio. I posted the result (along with oak woodfloor job) in my projects section.
> 
> ...


HI Sam;

Let me tell you the biggest thing that kept me in the renovation business for so many years….

Not being smart enough to know when I should give up!

It really works.

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Still working at it*
> 
> Recently I finished up an enclosure for a cuistomer that wanted something to cover the rear side of his fireplace. I had installed a new oak floor a couple of weeks before and he asked me to look at the patio and see if I had any suggestions for how to deal with the read of the fireplace. The rear of the fireplace extended into the patio. I posted the result (along with oak woodfloor job) in my projects section.
> 
> ...


being open and friendly ,
thats what wins the day .
and your drive and skill ,
sets you above the pack .

you will go far ,
just hang in there !


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*Home Alone*

Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Wow! Out there naked and all alone. That is how I felt when I left my job, even though that was by choice.

You'll make it. Think smart business, work smart business.

Here is a link to Scott Morrison, a friend of mine that has just started releasing videos. He is VERY successful at what he does and he has a video coming out covering the business of woodworking.

What I like about Scott is that we have had some great conversations about the business end of woodworking, not techniques. He is a genuinely nice guy and wants to see others succeed.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Best of luck with your new carreer. I too will possibly be canned soon. Company may be closing their doors soon unless we can find a bank to support us and find a new owner. It will be my first time unemployed/not in school since I was 14. I would love to do what you are doing but I am not ready yet. Maybe in a few years. Anyway keep us posted on your SUCCESS.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


I was well past the usual age of retirement when I finally cashed out.

Even so, it was a little strange not having a JOB anymore. I was 70 when it happened.

I think (six years later) I'm acclimated, but every once in a while I think back to my working career and reflect on the satisfying challenges.
These days I make my own challenges and it feels just as good to work through these ones.

But I make this cautionary statement, "Getting old isn't for sissies!"

Hang in there. You'll do well.

d


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Todd,
Thanks for being there… You have given me encouragement and a tremendous boost with your postings & responses. I will check out Scott's video. One thing that is really surprising me is that I have taken a greater interest in learning about business. I'm actually finding it as interesting as the woodworking end. I'm still working on my business plan (I want to have it in some sort of semi-completed state before I go up to the SBA office next week). I've narrowed down what my focus is going to be at least initially. I am still doing remodeling, but my major focus is in Arts & Crafts items, in the Greene & Greene style. I've been researching the market a lot and I think I have identified some gaps in the offerings/pricing of some items. My business model as far as product lines will be along the lines of the Greene & Greene style craftsmen such as Darrel Peart, Stangeland, and others, but focused on areas that they are not involved in. More like Dale Barnard as I also do stained glass but with a product line as well. There are a lot of items in the accessory areas that aren't being pursued by any of them. That's what I am going to target. It will take me a bit to build an initial product offering, perhaps 6 items, but rather than wait and see, I am going to try this market first. I want to try to market through the internet. I fully realize that if anything is going to happen it is going to take time to establish a name and a reputation so I am proceeding cautiously.
Thanks again Todd

Rex
thanks! It is scary to say the least but in a strange way it feels liberating.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Don,
Thanks! I hear you loud and clear. I'm 54, have arthritis in my neck and hands, but I still plod along.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


I like your choice of style. First, because I have a penchant for the design. Second, because I know that end of the country and the Amish make all sorts of standard Shaker and Craftsman style pieces.

Don't try to compete with them. They may not make the pieces as authentically nice as yours but the clients will only see the bottom line, not the difference in details. While this may not be a 100% inclusive statement, the remaining few percent that are discerning will not be enough to support you.

You will be tapping into a lesser exploited design and that will set you apart.

Business plans are good, they give you direction and focus.

Figure out a statement of what you do. Define who you are. Focus on who you are and what you do. Scott told me, when someone in the elevator asks what you do, you should be able to tell them on the ride between the 2nd and 3rd floors.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Thanks. I like the suggestion about the comment of who we are and what we do. I've thought about the competition from the Amish. One thing I don't see from them as much if at all is table, wall, floor, and ceiling lighting.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Sam, your not alone, I myself, being 53, will be "retiring" from a company I have worked for for almost 31 years. The part of my company that I have been working in is being sold to another smaller company, and we have been told in order to make sure we have our retirement package in a lump sum and recieve retirement benefits, we must leave before the new company takes over. So I will be gone by 6/30/10 if not sooner, so I know how you feel. I unfortunatley was born good looking and not rich, so I will also be looking to suppliment the income. Go for your dream of woodworking and good luck. Wishing you much sucess.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Soirry to hear the news Sam. Take care.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Thanks Grumpy.


----------



## Darrell (Jul 29, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Good luck Sam - It can be scary out there - but if you love what you do - I think you will do well


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Different viewpoint
About 35 years ago I got fired from a job. Said to myself at that time, that ain't happening again and I started working for myself.
So I've never had the feeling of "security" from having a "job" for thirty years and then having to fend for myself.
On the other hand, I've had the "security" of having a "job" for thirty-five years by fending for myself. It hasn't always been the same job. I've been a flight instructor, an international ferry pilot and a lawyer

Change is good. If you don't like what you are doing you can always change again.

Lee


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Sam, 
wishing you the best of luck on your new venture.

Lee, 
I like your style. I've had several jobs, and the last one before my current one left me, vs me leaving them. I'm looking a couple of years down the road right now, and I'm expecting that I'll have to make my own way when I move to VA. To that end, I'm working up my business plan to open a new wedding and portrait studio. I'm going to do that while I'm still employed here in NY, but my goal is to have the studio up and going by the time I move.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


NedB,

I wish you success in your new enterprise.

In years past I worked for studios and had my own studio for a short while.
Why so short?
The big money is in weddings, but I don't like that part of the business.
I had a few sour experiences that were the result of the clients expecting things that weren't part of the package they ordered. In one case the client refused to allow me to give them a price in advance. They said I was the one they wanted and the price was no object.
Oooofff!
When all was said and done the new groom accused me of being crooked and a gouger.

Making enemies is contrary to my nature and I'd rather run than fight. 
Well, I still work in the industry, but not that part of it.
I'm a freelance guy and I take the art photos I want to take.

If a friend wants me to do their wedding I do it, but only under these conditions:
Invite me as a guest and treat me that way.
I take the pictures I want to without directions from anyone.
I print the ones I like and give them to the bride and groom as my wedding gift.
That's it.

I'm a lot happier, and, as it turns out, so are the wedding parties I shoot.

I guess all that just says I'm more of an artist than a photographer!

Well, anyway, I wish you prosperity and happiness.

d


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Good luck Sam, I sorta know how you feel about starting a new business. I was never laid off but was out of work in the construction trades a few times. They just let me set home until I quit ;-)) Then they usually had something to do I quit and bailed out on my own in the mid 80's when an electrician out of work would be on the books for a year!! Everyone said I didn't have to show a profit for 'x'; number of years according to the IRS. I told them I had a wife who had never worked out of the home and 2 kids to feed so the 'bank' says I'd better be showing a profit in about 3 months !! I was very fortunate to have a good following in my little niche doing control work and trouble shooting machine tools and equipment. That niche is what you need to identify. Sounds like you have the right track in mind, where the Amish don't go! Best wishes for your venture and the adventure of a lifetiime) I have never regretted not having a boss or employees to report to every morning.


----------



## pknight (Oct 4, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Home Alone*
> 
> Well, Friday was my last day at my day job. I got a good severance and have insurance for almost a year so I've got that going for me to help out. I have to admit I'm a bit numb as in 30 years I've never been out of work, but I'm still focused on woodworking. Right now I'm working on my dishwasher, moving furniture, and remodeling my living room so I will try to post some progress pictures soon. Since my woodworking is focusing on Greene & Greene, that is the style I am remodeling it in. I was going to post some pictures of the Greene & Greene fireplace I built on our patio but in all of the shuffling of furniture, etc., we've misplaced the camera. Hope to find that today.


Sam, 
Sorry to read about the Job. (I've been reading the blog backwards!)
In someway I like to think I know how you feel. I too, in a way, recently lost my job. Only It was the family business that went under (I was the 3rd Gen!) So we are still there mopping up the mess…. only for no pay!

I'm rooting for ya, I would really like to see this take off.

-Go in peace


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*Got some advice & help today*

I met with the SBA (Small Business Administration) this morning and discussed my business startup. She gave me a lot of good advice and is going to help me with my business plan. She looked over everything I had put together so far and the direction I told her I am planning to go in. She said I was doing things the right way and suggested at first finding either a bookkeeper or an accountant and let them take care of what they're good at, and me take care of what I'm good at. In the meantime, she gave me a spreadsheet for calculating cash flow, profit, and other business details. She told me her uncle got laid off from the same place I did. I asked her what his name was and it turns out he is my best friend! Small world….

So based on what I have learned so far, I will probably structure my business as what is known as an LLC rather than a sole proprietorship since I will be doing remodeling as well as producing salable items. She recommended making the business license the last thing on the list because the monthly reporting is enforced for each month thereafter even if I don't sell anything applicable. She said a lot of people make the mistake of getting a vendor's license first, and then not filing until they've sold something that is applicable. Unfortunately the state of Ohio sees it a bit different… so I will wait.

My next step is to register the business name I am going to use. I won't say what it is until it's registered since it's still unused at this time, and the web site I will get will use the name as well. I will then talk to my attorney to set up the LLC properly. There will be a state of Ohio fee as well as the attorney fee.

One thing I definitely won't be doing is borrowing money to start my business… Sam Maloof gave good advice and the lady at the SBA said the same thing. A business does take cash to run but if you don't need to borrow at first - don't. I'll use funds from my severance, buit I will be very cautious.

I also picked up a schedule of business seminars and classes that the SBA will be offering throughout the rest of the year. I will try to go to them as much as I can..

Thanks for reading…


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Got some advice & help today*
> 
> I met with the SBA (Small Business Administration) this morning and discussed my business startup. She gave me a lot of good advice and is going to help me with my business plan. She looked over everything I had put together so far and the direction I told her I am planning to go in. She said I was doing things the right way and suggested at first finding either a bookkeeper or an accountant and let them take care of what they're good at, and me take care of what I'm good at. In the meantime, she gave me a spreadsheet for calculating cash flow, profit, and other business details. She told me her uncle got laid off from the same place I did. I asked her what his name was and it turns out he is my best friend! Small world….
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are well on your way. If you are doing remodeling…check on your states law regarding obtaining a contractors license. In CA you cannot sue a non payer on a contract over $500.00 if you do not have a license. You will also need to check on Workers Comp Ins…...some states require it even for the owner.

Also, with a contractor license, you will have much more leverage to collect on your jobs…i.e. filing mechanic liens…etc….In this economy collections is a task that comes up more often then not…

There are typically very good study courses for passing the contractors license exam….I would highly recommend such if you intend to do work on other folks homes….it gives you credibility… the collection tools…and will assist you in obtaining commercial accounts with material suppliers…a must since contractors don't get paid up front and sometimes for 30+ days after a job is complete.

Good luck on your endeavor….if you are diligent and your work is done well you should be able to obtain jobs. Make sure you cost your jobs properly….nothing is worse then ending a job and finding there was not enough money in there…..also…be aware that when a customer changes his mind…you must re-negotiate a change order…all contracts regarding real estate (home remodeling is considered under this) should be in writing…and all change orders must be in the same form as the original agreement. There are good home improvement contract templates under the AIA (American Institute of Architects)....make sure you have a good boilerplate to work from (you can have your attorney help you draft one too).

Whew…sorry to throw so much at you…but running your own business is not a simple endeavor..


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Got some advice & help today*
> 
> I met with the SBA (Small Business Administration) this morning and discussed my business startup. She gave me a lot of good advice and is going to help me with my business plan. She looked over everything I had put together so far and the direction I told her I am planning to go in. She said I was doing things the right way and suggested at first finding either a bookkeeper or an accountant and let them take care of what they're good at, and me take care of what I'm good at. In the meantime, she gave me a spreadsheet for calculating cash flow, profit, and other business details. She told me her uncle got laid off from the same place I did. I asked her what his name was and it turns out he is my best friend! Small world….
> 
> ...


It is a relief to see you starting out the right way. My advice was based on the fact that I did not start this way but I had to straighten myself out.

The goal is to set yourself up for the best chance of success.

One of the good things about remodel and home repair, you will bid against others, but it can't be outsourced to another country.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Got some advice & help today*
> 
> I met with the SBA (Small Business Administration) this morning and discussed my business startup. She gave me a lot of good advice and is going to help me with my business plan. She looked over everything I had put together so far and the direction I told her I am planning to go in. She said I was doing things the right way and suggested at first finding either a bookkeeper or an accountant and let them take care of what they're good at, and me take care of what I'm good at. In the meantime, she gave me a spreadsheet for calculating cash flow, profit, and other business details. She told me her uncle got laid off from the same place I did. I asked her what his name was and it turns out he is my best friend! Small world….
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! Both of you have been very helpful and I will be picking your brains in the coming days & weeks… Thanks again!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Got some advice & help today*
> 
> I met with the SBA (Small Business Administration) this morning and discussed my business startup. She gave me a lot of good advice and is going to help me with my business plan. She looked over everything I had put together so far and the direction I told her I am planning to go in. She said I was doing things the right way and suggested at first finding either a bookkeeper or an accountant and let them take care of what they're good at, and me take care of what I'm good at. In the meantime, she gave me a spreadsheet for calculating cash flow, profit, and other business details. She told me her uncle got laid off from the same place I did. I asked her what his name was and it turns out he is my best friend! Small world….
> 
> ...


Good luck & best wishes Sam.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Got some advice & help today*
> 
> I met with the SBA (Small Business Administration) this morning and discussed my business startup. She gave me a lot of good advice and is going to help me with my business plan. She looked over everything I had put together so far and the direction I told her I am planning to go in. She said I was doing things the right way and suggested at first finding either a bookkeeper or an accountant and let them take care of what they're good at, and me take care of what I'm good at. In the meantime, she gave me a spreadsheet for calculating cash flow, profit, and other business details. She told me her uncle got laid off from the same place I did. I asked her what his name was and it turns out he is my best friend! Small world….
> 
> ...


No problem…pick away…LOL As Todd indicated above…it is better to hear about the mistakes from others…then to make them yourself….some mistakes can be very costly to fix…

Also, Todd is correct about the bidding process….I have done a tremendous amount of estimating…(On average you may find yourself bidding around 4-5 jobs for every 1 you obtain - sometimes more…sometimes less). I enjoy the competition…and also that the majority of time when I bid those kinds of jobs…I was bidding based on my skills and experience….so when I got the job it was because I could do it quicker and more cost effective then the other guy….I still was able to get a lot of jobs due to repeat business or referral.

All in all I enjoy what I do…even now that I am involved only in commercial/municipal work…..This has helped to keep me going in times that were tough….contracting can be a feast and famine type of industry…sometimes you have more work then you can handle…sometimes you are begging for the smallest job.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Got some advice & help today*
> 
> I met with the SBA (Small Business Administration) this morning and discussed my business startup. She gave me a lot of good advice and is going to help me with my business plan. She looked over everything I had put together so far and the direction I told her I am planning to go in. She said I was doing things the right way and suggested at first finding either a bookkeeper or an accountant and let them take care of what they're good at, and me take care of what I'm good at. In the meantime, she gave me a spreadsheet for calculating cash flow, profit, and other business details. She told me her uncle got laid off from the same place I did. I asked her what his name was and it turns out he is my best friend! Small world….
> 
> ...


Yeah, feast and famine it is.

This last year has been rough and I don't see work as far down the road as I used to. But something always seems to come through just in time and I always survive.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Got some advice & help today*
> 
> I met with the SBA (Small Business Administration) this morning and discussed my business startup. She gave me a lot of good advice and is going to help me with my business plan. She looked over everything I had put together so far and the direction I told her I am planning to go in. She said I was doing things the right way and suggested at first finding either a bookkeeper or an accountant and let them take care of what they're good at, and me take care of what I'm good at. In the meantime, she gave me a spreadsheet for calculating cash flow, profit, and other business details. She told me her uncle got laid off from the same place I did. I asked her what his name was and it turns out he is my best friend! Small world….
> 
> ...


Sam it sounds like you are getting off to a good start. I have worked with SBA before and they are fantastic.

Good Luck
Rob


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Got some advice & help today*
> 
> I met with the SBA (Small Business Administration) this morning and discussed my business startup. She gave me a lot of good advice and is going to help me with my business plan. She looked over everything I had put together so far and the direction I told her I am planning to go in. She said I was doing things the right way and suggested at first finding either a bookkeeper or an accountant and let them take care of what they're good at, and me take care of what I'm good at. In the meantime, she gave me a spreadsheet for calculating cash flow, profit, and other business details. She told me her uncle got laid off from the same place I did. I asked her what his name was and it turns out he is my best friend! Small world….
> 
> ...


Sam,

Changes are inevitable, so make sure the original estimate/agreement is specific in the materials and extent of work. Name the brands and grade of material, note the square footage or number of items, state who is to dispose of the debris and put timing by date. Worst thing is when both sides actiaually understood it differently and what was written down isn't clear enough to defend your side.

Oh, and the very best of experience.

Steve.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*Kitchen remodel prospect*

Visited a home this morning to talk to the home owners about remodeling their kitchen. The actual remodel job, if I get it, won't start until after the first of the year. I scoped out the job and it looks like a good project. The owners stopped by our house last night and looked at what I've been doing. They also asked me to repair some furniture for them which i did later in the morning.

Tomorrow I'm going to an all-day business seminar on internet marketing.


----------



## cobra5 (Jul 14, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Kitchen remodel prospect*
> 
> Visited a home this morning to talk to the home owners about remodeling their kitchen. The actual remodel job, if I get it, won't start until after the first of the year. I scoped out the job and it looks like a good project. The owners stopped by our house last night and looked at what I've been doing. They also asked me to repair some furniture for them which i did later in the morning.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to an all-day business seminar on internet marketing.


Sam
now is the time to go for it, starting up a bussiness, is a risk, long hours, has its ups and downs, lots of steps to take. also you need lots of support from family and friends. have questions need help feeel free to contact me. good luck, your work will speak for its self
tim


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Kitchen remodel prospect*
> 
> Visited a home this morning to talk to the home owners about remodeling their kitchen. The actual remodel job, if I get it, won't start until after the first of the year. I scoped out the job and it looks like a good project. The owners stopped by our house last night and looked at what I've been doing. They also asked me to repair some furniture for them which i did later in the morning.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to an all-day business seminar on internet marketing.


I will say one thing, Sam,

BEWARE OF INTERNET MARKETING!

It sounds so easy once the website is up and running, but the PCI compliance rules are something you should read carefully.

don


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Kitchen remodel prospect*
> 
> Visited a home this morning to talk to the home owners about remodeling their kitchen. The actual remodel job, if I get it, won't start until after the first of the year. I scoped out the job and it looks like a good project. The owners stopped by our house last night and looked at what I've been doing. They also asked me to repair some furniture for them which i did later in the morning.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to an all-day business seminar on internet marketing.


Thanks cobra! I willl definitely take you up on that!

And thanks Don for the heads up… I appreciate it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Kitchen remodel prospect*
> 
> Visited a home this morning to talk to the home owners about remodeling their kitchen. The actual remodel job, if I get it, won't start until after the first of the year. I scoped out the job and it looks like a good project. The owners stopped by our house last night and looked at what I've been doing. They also asked me to repair some furniture for them which i did later in the morning.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to an all-day business seminar on internet marketing.


Good luck with it all Sam.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*Internet seminar*

I went to an all-day ebusiness seminar today at Rio Grande University in southern Ohio (35 dollars). It was put on by the Ohio State University business development centers and WesBanco and as a result I now have a business internet domain name and email address!!! I got the name I wanted. I am going to start working on my web page over the next month or so. My short term goal is to have my business on line by the end of the year. I don't want to reveal the business name just yet as I haven't finished registering the name or the business with the state. In the meantime, I will be working on a portfolio of items that I will start the online part of my business with. These will be items that I have designed, built, prepared for production and shipping. I've got so much to do but I feel really excited about the prospects. I realize it may be a long time before I ever see the first order, and may not make money for some time. I've been working on my business plan, and following a plan that is a living document is making me feel more confident that I am approaching this correctly. I learned a lot today about emarketing but I am barely scratching the surface on what I need to learn. My interest in business took a major shot in the arm today. I told my wife this evening that going to these seminars is pulling me out of my comfort zone and shell… I'm feeling much more confident. There are a couple more I am planning on going to by the end of the year. Most of them are free, with a few only being $25-35.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Internet seminar*
> 
> I went to an all-day ebusiness seminar today at Rio Grande University in southern Ohio (35 dollars). It was put on by the Ohio State University business development centers and WesBanco and as a result I now have a business internet domain name and email address!!! I got the name I wanted. I am going to start working on my web page over the next month or so. My short term goal is to have my business on line by the end of the year. I don't want to reveal the business name just yet as I haven't finished registering the name or the business with the state. In the meantime, I will be working on a portfolio of items that I will start the online part of my business with. These will be items that I have designed, built, prepared for production and shipping. I've got so much to do but I feel really excited about the prospects. I realize it may be a long time before I ever see the first order, and may not make money for some time. I've been working on my business plan, and following a plan that is a living document is making me feel more confident that I am approaching this correctly. I learned a lot today about emarketing but I am barely scratching the surface on what I need to learn. My interest in business took a major shot in the arm today. I told my wife this evening that going to these seminars is pulling me out of my comfort zone and shell… I'm feeling much more confident. There are a couple more I am planning on going to by the end of the year. Most of them are free, with a few only being $25-35.


sam i wish you the best…..it sounds like your on good footing….education is knowlage…knowlage is power….plan your work and work the plan…....i hope for a bright future for you and your family…..trust in the lord…...blessings….....grizzman


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Internet seminar*
> 
> I went to an all-day ebusiness seminar today at Rio Grande University in southern Ohio (35 dollars). It was put on by the Ohio State University business development centers and WesBanco and as a result I now have a business internet domain name and email address!!! I got the name I wanted. I am going to start working on my web page over the next month or so. My short term goal is to have my business on line by the end of the year. I don't want to reveal the business name just yet as I haven't finished registering the name or the business with the state. In the meantime, I will be working on a portfolio of items that I will start the online part of my business with. These will be items that I have designed, built, prepared for production and shipping. I've got so much to do but I feel really excited about the prospects. I realize it may be a long time before I ever see the first order, and may not make money for some time. I've been working on my business plan, and following a plan that is a living document is making me feel more confident that I am approaching this correctly. I learned a lot today about emarketing but I am barely scratching the surface on what I need to learn. My interest in business took a major shot in the arm today. I told my wife this evening that going to these seminars is pulling me out of my comfort zone and shell… I'm feeling much more confident. There are a couple more I am planning on going to by the end of the year. Most of them are free, with a few only being $25-35.


Smart man seeking council and writing a plan.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Internet seminar*
> 
> I went to an all-day ebusiness seminar today at Rio Grande University in southern Ohio (35 dollars). It was put on by the Ohio State University business development centers and WesBanco and as a result I now have a business internet domain name and email address!!! I got the name I wanted. I am going to start working on my web page over the next month or so. My short term goal is to have my business on line by the end of the year. I don't want to reveal the business name just yet as I haven't finished registering the name or the business with the state. In the meantime, I will be working on a portfolio of items that I will start the online part of my business with. These will be items that I have designed, built, prepared for production and shipping. I've got so much to do but I feel really excited about the prospects. I realize it may be a long time before I ever see the first order, and may not make money for some time. I've been working on my business plan, and following a plan that is a living document is making me feel more confident that I am approaching this correctly. I learned a lot today about emarketing but I am barely scratching the surface on what I need to learn. My interest in business took a major shot in the arm today. I told my wife this evening that going to these seminars is pulling me out of my comfort zone and shell… I'm feeling much more confident. There are a couple more I am planning on going to by the end of the year. Most of them are free, with a few only being $25-35.


Thank you guys! And I am praying about it every day..


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Internet seminar*
> 
> I went to an all-day ebusiness seminar today at Rio Grande University in southern Ohio (35 dollars). It was put on by the Ohio State University business development centers and WesBanco and as a result I now have a business internet domain name and email address!!! I got the name I wanted. I am going to start working on my web page over the next month or so. My short term goal is to have my business on line by the end of the year. I don't want to reveal the business name just yet as I haven't finished registering the name or the business with the state. In the meantime, I will be working on a portfolio of items that I will start the online part of my business with. These will be items that I have designed, built, prepared for production and shipping. I've got so much to do but I feel really excited about the prospects. I realize it may be a long time before I ever see the first order, and may not make money for some time. I've been working on my business plan, and following a plan that is a living document is making me feel more confident that I am approaching this correctly. I learned a lot today about emarketing but I am barely scratching the surface on what I need to learn. My interest in business took a major shot in the arm today. I told my wife this evening that going to these seminars is pulling me out of my comfort zone and shell… I'm feeling much more confident. There are a couple more I am planning on going to by the end of the year. Most of them are free, with a few only being $25-35.


Check out my web site lazylarrywoodworks.com.au and look at the web hosting page.. You can start your own website for under 10 bucks a month… I did and so have a few of my friends. Really simple and the price is right.
Larry


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Internet seminar*
> 
> I went to an all-day ebusiness seminar today at Rio Grande University in southern Ohio (35 dollars). It was put on by the Ohio State University business development centers and WesBanco and as a result I now have a business internet domain name and email address!!! I got the name I wanted. I am going to start working on my web page over the next month or so. My short term goal is to have my business on line by the end of the year. I don't want to reveal the business name just yet as I haven't finished registering the name or the business with the state. In the meantime, I will be working on a portfolio of items that I will start the online part of my business with. These will be items that I have designed, built, prepared for production and shipping. I've got so much to do but I feel really excited about the prospects. I realize it may be a long time before I ever see the first order, and may not make money for some time. I've been working on my business plan, and following a plan that is a living document is making me feel more confident that I am approaching this correctly. I learned a lot today about emarketing but I am barely scratching the surface on what I need to learn. My interest in business took a major shot in the arm today. I told my wife this evening that going to these seminars is pulling me out of my comfort zone and shell… I'm feeling much more confident. There are a couple more I am planning on going to by the end of the year. Most of them are free, with a few only being $25-35.


Thanks Larry!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Internet seminar*
> 
> I went to an all-day ebusiness seminar today at Rio Grande University in southern Ohio (35 dollars). It was put on by the Ohio State University business development centers and WesBanco and as a result I now have a business internet domain name and email address!!! I got the name I wanted. I am going to start working on my web page over the next month or so. My short term goal is to have my business on line by the end of the year. I don't want to reveal the business name just yet as I haven't finished registering the name or the business with the state. In the meantime, I will be working on a portfolio of items that I will start the online part of my business with. These will be items that I have designed, built, prepared for production and shipping. I've got so much to do but I feel really excited about the prospects. I realize it may be a long time before I ever see the first order, and may not make money for some time. I've been working on my business plan, and following a plan that is a living document is making me feel more confident that I am approaching this correctly. I learned a lot today about emarketing but I am barely scratching the surface on what I need to learn. My interest in business took a major shot in the arm today. I told my wife this evening that going to these seminars is pulling me out of my comfort zone and shell… I'm feeling much more confident. There are a couple more I am planning on going to by the end of the year. Most of them are free, with a few only being $25-35.


Hi Sam,

Sounds like you're doing things right.

Bear in mind though, some people never actually get going, due to wanting everything perfect, before making the leap.

Just something to keep in mind.

Lee


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Internet seminar*
> 
> I went to an all-day ebusiness seminar today at Rio Grande University in southern Ohio (35 dollars). It was put on by the Ohio State University business development centers and WesBanco and as a result I now have a business internet domain name and email address!!! I got the name I wanted. I am going to start working on my web page over the next month or so. My short term goal is to have my business on line by the end of the year. I don't want to reveal the business name just yet as I haven't finished registering the name or the business with the state. In the meantime, I will be working on a portfolio of items that I will start the online part of my business with. These will be items that I have designed, built, prepared for production and shipping. I've got so much to do but I feel really excited about the prospects. I realize it may be a long time before I ever see the first order, and may not make money for some time. I've been working on my business plan, and following a plan that is a living document is making me feel more confident that I am approaching this correctly. I learned a lot today about emarketing but I am barely scratching the surface on what I need to learn. My interest in business took a major shot in the arm today. I told my wife this evening that going to these seminars is pulling me out of my comfort zone and shell… I'm feeling much more confident. There are a couple more I am planning on going to by the end of the year. Most of them are free, with a few only being $25-35.


Very, very good point Lee… And I have to say I have been guilty of that… not only wanting things to be perfect, but having success guaranteed… and it just isn't possible. I'm learning quickly that if I wait until I think something is perfect I'll never start.

It's interesting in that a lot of famous artists, etc., (that we associate their success with how we remember them at an advanced age) didn't didn't step out and take a chance until their later years. Georgia O'Keefe for example.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Internet seminar*
> 
> I went to an all-day ebusiness seminar today at Rio Grande University in southern Ohio (35 dollars). It was put on by the Ohio State University business development centers and WesBanco and as a result I now have a business internet domain name and email address!!! I got the name I wanted. I am going to start working on my web page over the next month or so. My short term goal is to have my business on line by the end of the year. I don't want to reveal the business name just yet as I haven't finished registering the name or the business with the state. In the meantime, I will be working on a portfolio of items that I will start the online part of my business with. These will be items that I have designed, built, prepared for production and shipping. I've got so much to do but I feel really excited about the prospects. I realize it may be a long time before I ever see the first order, and may not make money for some time. I've been working on my business plan, and following a plan that is a living document is making me feel more confident that I am approaching this correctly. I learned a lot today about emarketing but I am barely scratching the surface on what I need to learn. My interest in business took a major shot in the arm today. I told my wife this evening that going to these seminars is pulling me out of my comfort zone and shell… I'm feeling much more confident. There are a couple more I am planning on going to by the end of the year. Most of them are free, with a few only being $25-35.


Rob,

Thanks! I will take you up on it! Looks like you have a wonderful business!

Sam


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Internet seminar*
> 
> I went to an all-day ebusiness seminar today at Rio Grande University in southern Ohio (35 dollars). It was put on by the Ohio State University business development centers and WesBanco and as a result I now have a business internet domain name and email address!!! I got the name I wanted. I am going to start working on my web page over the next month or so. My short term goal is to have my business on line by the end of the year. I don't want to reveal the business name just yet as I haven't finished registering the name or the business with the state. In the meantime, I will be working on a portfolio of items that I will start the online part of my business with. These will be items that I have designed, built, prepared for production and shipping. I've got so much to do but I feel really excited about the prospects. I realize it may be a long time before I ever see the first order, and may not make money for some time. I've been working on my business plan, and following a plan that is a living document is making me feel more confident that I am approaching this correctly. I learned a lot today about emarketing but I am barely scratching the surface on what I need to learn. My interest in business took a major shot in the arm today. I told my wife this evening that going to these seminars is pulling me out of my comfort zone and shell… I'm feeling much more confident. There are a couple more I am planning on going to by the end of the year. Most of them are free, with a few only being $25-35.


Good luck Sam.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*solitude*

Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…

So far I have had some quotes on jobs but nothing has materialized yet. A friend wants me to work on his 4-season room, and refinish his dining room chairs. In addition to working on my house, I have been focusing primarily on my production items, and it is becoming more and more obvious that that is where I will spend most of my time. I will take on small remodeling jobs to bring in money but until I see which way the balance is tipping I will concentrate on building the first items of sale.

I am multitasking between business, the craft, and looking for work so I have had plenty of late nights. I suppose that is everyone's dilemma in this business as well…

STILL LOVE IT


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


If you can last for a while, start making exactly what it is you want to be known for. If you start remodeling, that is what you will be known for and you will be stuck in it.

If you want to make Greene & Greene side tables (or whatever), then make some and start marketing them.

If you take on remodel, that is what you will be known for. If you think "I'll just take this one roofing job" then the neighbors will all start asking you to bid their roof.

You have a golden opportunity to directly shape an mold the public's image of what you do. Do not miss out on this chance. Once you start sailing your ship you will find that it is difficult to change direction because you have set the public's perception of what you do.


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


While I can certainly understand Todd's point I would add a 'on the other hand' to it. When working for yourself you have the ability to control your public image as well. I have been in business for myself for just under 20 years. In that time I have had many different public 'faces', several at the same time to different market segments. For example while many of my woodworking clients know I am also an architect, they don't know that I also do technical illustrations for the publishing industry and I don't believe any of the publishers I work with know that I do woodworking but they do know I am an architect. I also do a lot of training and customizing for CAD users and these clients only vaguely know I do anything other than being some sort of a CAD 'guru' to them (lol). Obviously, this doesn't work for every type of service. For instance Todd's roofing example seem to me would require a crew and an admin overhead structure that the work I do doesn't and therefore would require more commitment of resources to produce a profit. So again while I think Todd's point is well taken it doesn't describe the only way just one of the ways.

As to health insurance it is difficult to say anything useful without knowing your particular medical history (I am not asking you to reveal it). The restrictions placed on pre-existing conditions is highly determinative on your ability to acquire health insurance but I will suggest you look into the Health Savings Account program that is available to the self-employed which allows you to set aside pretax dollars for medical expenses. I was an early enroller (back when they were called MSAs) and have found HSAs to have a real economical benefit to me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Todd: 
I have been thinking for some time that I shouldn't try to be all things to all people. I'm learning my real strengths are in designing and making G&G items. Everyone that has been looking at my items tells me that is what I should focus on and not trying to bid on a dry-wall job, for example, because it is taking time away from the crafts side of what I really love doing. The Greene & Greene items are what I am going to market, so that is where I am putting my focus. Especially when I'm doing lamps because the stained glass work takes a considerable amount of time. I've spent the past 2 weeks just working on the protoype design/build of a G&G-style chandelier that has a not-insignificant amount of stained glass work (I'll post some pics soon), and if I am fortunate to sell these items I'm not sure if I will have time to devote away from it. Thanks for the suggestion!

jlsmith:
Your comment about overhead really caught my eye… that is a very good point. I take it to mean that if I open the door to certain types of remodeling work, I may inadvertently create the need for overhead that otherwise might not be needed, which could end up forcing me business-wise in a direction I definitely don't want to go in. And thanks for the info on the insurance. I will look into it!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


I hope you all the sucess, Sam.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


Sam, I think Todd makes a solid point. Be careful what you get known for. Its OK to be versitile, but stay focussed on what you want to be known for. That also goes for pricing. Big mistake a lot of woodworkers make in the beginning is they under price their work to get "their foot in the door". Designer's, contractors and a lot of people love to hear you say that and they will promise you more work then you will know what to do with if you just do that first job at a great price. Once you start giving your work away, it's hard to raise your prices to where it should be. It's hard enough to keep up with times without starting in a hole….. and it's real easy to sell when you're giving it away. If you're not losing 20-25 percent of your bids because they think you are too high, then your prices are too low. Whenever I sell a commisioned piece and the sale went really easy, as soon as I leave, I ask myself; I wonder how much money I left on the table? It's something you should always think about. Selling our work is exactly that, It's selling and can be very hard at times. 
Good luck your new business and keep us posted.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


The other guy's input really helps give a well rounded perspective.

My roofing example was a bit extreme but very valid because it happened to me early in my career.

I started out in remodel and I have created a monster that I have to keep throwing meat at or it will eat me alive. I have created a situation that requires a certain amount of overhead and I need to continue functioning at that level. This is a bit of a point backed by what jlsmith5963 states.

Remodeling will take all of your time. This is the mode of operation as a remodeler; you are working on a job and you have one on deck to start. You have a small, flexible filler project still waiting for an opening, you are taking calls while you are working because you have to take the call to make the initial contact, but you can tell them that you will take their number and call them back. Letting it go to voicemail will be cause for lost opportunities. You have a potential job to go look at after work and you have two or three bids that you need to get done and you still have to go sell a bid that you finished up. And the bids don't mean that you have the work.

With all of that going on, how are you going to make furniture on spec? Make some pieces that represent your the way that you want to be seen RIGHT NOW. Then you can fall back to make some side money on home repair and remodel. Telling people how great your furniture is does not compare to showing them. If you remodel you will not build the furniture portfolio or it will be very difficult.

I do a lot of work that I don't share. Why? Because it would be work that should be seen over at HomeRefurbers. I could have a full time presence over there too with the work that I do. But what I share here is my deepest passion.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


beginningwoodworker
Thank you!

Huff,
Thanks for the suggestions on pricing. It's actually what I am working on at the moment. Your comments are well-timed… thanks again.

Thanks Todd, you've been a great help to me. You should write a book. Seriously… lots of great first-hand advice…


----------



## cobra5 (Jul 14, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


my wife works and added me to her insurance, as i started going full time i jump at every job oppurtunity out big to small, to get the word out my customers is my main addvertizement, frist of the year i'l be in thephone book. getting signs for the truck next, just starting on step at a time. with long hours, and week


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


thanks cobra… I wish you success!!


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


socalwood
Thanks! The multitasking isn't so much a problem as it is making sure I haven't missed anything. I am a detail-oriented person, and I really enjoy wearing different hats, but I need to develop something like a business plan, perhaps an operational plan to help me keep track of the short term goals and responsibilities. I do have a business plan, but it is more of a macro-view of my business. I spent 8 years in a manufacturing environment so that helps somewhat as I am creating a product, the design, the drawings, the bill of materials, establishing the vendors, optimizing the build, a giving plenty of thought to production-line approaches to how I might reproduce a particular item, etc. The optimizing is an on-going process, but I realize once I get a number of items to market, it will become more difficult to stay on top of it. In the electronics field that I came out of, there is a phrase called 'Creeping Elegance'.... It means that when you are designing a product, it is very easy to 'keep improving it' to the point where you never accomplish the end goal - making the product…. I am trying to avoid that.
I still love it…


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


Thanks socalwood. I sincerely appreciate it…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


I think it is important to point out that you realize how your skills as an employee transfer to business owner.

Seriously, a lot of people cannot figure it out.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


thanks guys

Initially, I had planned on starting a woodworking business part time and then move to that when I retired. Retirement now is not going to be an option for me any time soon, and the industry I came out of is struggling worse than the auto industry so I don't see myself going back to that. I've had resumes out there for a short period of time, but the jobs locally (within 50 miles or so) that I have applied for and am definitely qualified for are going to younger guys. Even though I am only 54, each day I come closer to the reality that my future depends on me. It isn't going to be some multimillion dollar company around which I built my dreams of the future - - thinking like everyone else that if I only got a job there I'd be set for life…. I could move to another state and perhaps start over in engineering but I firmly believe there will never be a better time than now to start my business. I have the drive asnd the desire. I have a severance so I don't need to borrow start-up capital, and I have almost all of the equipment I need, so any expenditures I make towards the business are minimal.

As for my reasons for doing this, I have to say it is a mix… I do love the lifestyle, and I definitely have the passion as my wife will tell you, but I'm also a realist. I'm not in it for the money… I know I'm not going to get rich. But again I am not going to limit myself to saying I'll won't make good money. I hope I do.

With respect to Todd's comment about the transition from employee to business owner, that is something I hopefully will learn, and with great help from you guys. In my previous engineering job, I did a lot of project management, which I am trying to apply to what I'm doing, at least from the aspect of treating each product like a project. But again, I'm going to make mistakes. We definitely made them in the manufacturing world. One thing I alwasy tried to keep in mind when I was designing something to be robust. I would always ask myself - if I ever have to travel 1000 miles and work on this thing in the middle of the night - what can I do design-wise to lessen that possibility? I think it is a good philosophy to adhere to when designing something. That joint that I have a question about or the finish - is it going to hold up - or is it something that will keep me awake at night? I am constantly running those kinds of thoughts through my head. I try not to second-guess myself, and I'm not a worrier, but perhaps I am a bit overly-cautious at times.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


I can't add much to the really good advice already given except to say that many businesses fail because of inadequate marketing. It really pays to have good contacts who will be willing to put you in touch with potential customers. I'm not just thinking of people you have sold to, but people like architects, home builders, decorators, home remodelers and such who are in a position to know when people are looking for something you can produce.

Sam I admire your ambition and willingness to take a such a risk at age 54 to go into business for yourself. I have a friend who did just that producing furniture. He has since retired and his two sons are now still running the business successfully. So it can be done. I hope you make a go of it. Good luck!


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike. It is encouraging comments like yours and the others that helps keep my spirits up and push me along.
Thank you


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


Hey Sam
There has been a lot of god advise here. I think about what Todd said about trying set you direction an that's what your known for . This can be good and bad. As time passes you may find that what you thought would be your specialty will have no interest in the market place or there is a high demand for that product and you hate making it. Just like Todd I started in remodeling except I also started in my wood shop at the same time I pushed and marketed and promoted the wood shop with all my might but the remodeling business grew also it supported my family and the wood shop did not . For ten years the remodeling business
paid the bills and helped improve the wood shop and then more and more folks needed cabinets and built-ins because of there contact with me in the contracting business. five years ago the wood shop grossed more than the contracting business. Still much of my work comes from contact in the contracting business. This Year being what it has been very slow again the contracting business paid the bills. I think you get the point .
Why didn't my wood shop not take off ? Was it that I'm in very small market (the closest large city is 25 miles away and it's population is only 20,000even there) ? Was it that I wasn't talented enough ? Was it that I didn't know how to market myself well enough ? Maybe all of the above. But I had a plan "B" and it made the difference financially. If I remember Todd got his first big job from his remodeling business and was able to rally that into full time woodworking. This is what Rob calls"Keep distilling your ideas until the cream rises to the top ". It's not the same for any one, so keep you finger on the pulse of your business,your community and your family.
No matter how it turns out you have gone for it which is more than 85% of others will ever even try.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


I meant good advise


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


a1Jim
Thanks for your insight and advice…. and I take your comments to heart, as I am not going to close the door on remodeling, but for at least the next several months I am going to try to focus on the products. I have thought exactly what you mentioned about the negative aspects of what could happen. I am trying to distill everything that everyone is suggesting… I might have mentioned this earlier but a friend on mine wants me to work on his 4-season room and refinish some furniture for him. It is a dilemma… My ideal business model would be something along the lines of Dale Barnard. He does G&G and incorporates it into G&G-style remodeling, but I think it is probably too specialized for my area. In any case, I am keeping the door open to everything , but only those things that are in line with my general focus. For example, I won't do roofing, plumbing or structural work. I can do those things, but I want to at least try to focus. I remember when I was in the manufacturing world, I had a long discussion with the plant manager about starting a business. He was very helpful and had some suggestions that are quite in line with what everyone is saying here. The manufacturing business we were in got started because a customer had a particular need. Originally, the business tried making things and then taking them to market but that was only marginally successful. It was only when the business listened to the customer that it became enormously successful. Later, the owner tried to start a secondary business based on an idea he had that he thought the public wanted. It failed. He said one thing that has always stuck with me. He said finding your niche sometimes is like getting in a boat and floating downstream. You know the general dierction you're going in but you really have no idea where you'll end up. Something along the way may change your plans… but if you never get in the boat you'll never know what you will find…
Good suggestion Jim
Thanks


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


A1Jim's input is pretty accurate and valid. Everybody's input is giving you a piece to a puzzle and when put together it creates a bigger picture for you to look at.

Your boss's analogy about the boat is perfect. A business plan is good because it gives you direction but you have to remain flexible to the opportunities that arise because, realistically, you need to feed the family.

Is G&G too specialized for your area? Or would you become the guy that is known for specializing in it because no one else does it? That is a tough one.

The people I know that make a living from furniture only do the circuit of shows. That is the common thread of success for all of them. They get their work into the juried furniture shows and attend them. That is where the pocket books and the interested buyers are.

Some have continued to do the shows and some have developed a big enough customer base and reputation that they no longer do 6 shows a year to only 1 or none at all.

You will not make a living with furniture sales where you live. Like me and everybody else, the furniture goes somewhere else other than where you live.

Things like cabinetry and built-ins can be a good business and you will work in your region because that kind of work tends to be localized.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


You will notice that there are many different yet valid perspectives.

We all have similar business and there in lies some variables as well as the specific opportunities that have arisen for each. Other variables are based on personal contacts made, response to marketing (if any), local economy, and construction needs.

There is no single correct answer but only basic principles. The reason I push the SBA so often, is because they have the distilled information and principles to give to you, and so much of the information is FREE!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


Those are great points Todd I think SBA can be a great aid also. I wish I would have had the benefit of LJs and this thread before going into business.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


I need to start proofreading my entries. I noticed how incomplete my thoughts are in the entries, yet they were so complete and coherent in my head


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *solitude*
> 
> Well, I'm still at it. I've almost finished another item to go on my webpage when it is done. My webpage is still under construction, so there's nothing on there yet. I have to admit it feels strange getting up every morning and walking out into the solitude of the shop. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I don't miss meetings after endless meetings… still I am apprehensive about my insurance in the long run, as everyone else is. I'd like to hear from you guys that are on your own what you do for medical insurance. I have coverage for quite a while but it won't last forever. I'm looking at Cobra but my wife (who is in medical insurance) says it is going to be really expensive for us. My wife has coverage through the hospital where she works, but it doesn't pay as much as mine did. I am slowly learning to do more with less, and coordinate my trips to the store, etc. for materials. Things we took for granted like going out to eat now get a second look. It is sobering…
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd & Jim

Actually I am making use of the SBA. I'm registered for several of their seminars & classes in the upcoming month. I didn't realize how much help is out there. I have a friend that has a construction business and asked him once what our area needed. He said that our area needs a good cabinet shop. There are a few already in this area, but size-wise I can't compete with them. I think my best approach is offering something they don't or can't. I realize that I won't make a living on furniture, for as Todd points out, I'm right in the middle of Amish country. And they have positioned themselves in the market brilliantly. The public has this one image of handcrafted by candlelight but they don't see the CNC machines… and trust me, they are there because I have seen them. I can't compete with that. As far as G&G is concerned, I won't be competing with the Pearts and the Stangelands out there, as the line of items I am producing is primarily lighting, and the furniture items will be accessories and pieces that would complement what others are producing. I love G&G but perhaps I love it too much to be unbiased about its potential. I have always thought though that my market in the G&G items will be very narrow, and targeted to the Arts & Crafts world. I'm still distilling…


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*My first refinishing job*

Today the weather was wonderful… sunny, about 65-70… I picked up a truck load of cherry today and loaded that into my shop. I finished up sanding on a refinishing job that I started Tuesday. Earlier in the week a friend dropped off a set of dining room chairs (Colonial, maple) that he wants refinished. I'm about ready to start on matching the original finish, but I will need to order some dyes and glazing.

I'm still working on the stained glass for a chandelier that will be the first item I will put on my web page by the end of the year. I've started two other lamps and a table that will be on there as well.

I've been doing some drawings & estimates for a shop building. I looked at one of the local Amish building makers and they have a great deal on a building that I have been looking at. The Amish are really wonderful people and live a lifestyle that at my point in life seems to be a dream-come-true… and their furniture is amazing…

As for the building, I'm deciding whether or not to build or buy, with the end result getting everything out of my garage and into a real shop building. Fortunately, I'm not going to borrow any money, but before I spend the money I do have I want to make sure I've looked at all the options available to me. The first building that I really considered seriously is a 16×36 metal building with a garage door, a ramp, a walk-in door, 7 windows, Advantek T&G flooring, 2×6 floor joists on 1' centers, one bench, two shelves, two lofts, and a barn roof. The price is about $7800. I talked to one of the Amish people ansd they said they had a bigger one (16×40) that someone decided not to get so they would sell it to me for the same price. I went home, and did a pretty detailed estimate against what they are offering. The major difference on mine is I added in insulation, which theirs does not have. My estimate wasn't as competitive (minus labor & delivery costs of course) as I thought I could build it for. To be fair, it really wasn't a close apples-to-apples comparison, as theirs is a metal structure with a wood interior and my design is all wood. My wife pointed out that if I build the building, I'll be taking time away from my business efforts. So, I am leaning towards buying the building from them. They'll deliver it assembled.

I have a house addition job starting Monday about 40 minutes away. My friend (dining room chairs) already has the structure framed, roofed and sheathed, so I will be installing siding, insulation, drywall, windows and trim. I'm hoping I can finish in about 2-3 weeks. We may not be working every day so that works for me as far as continuing on the items at home. Also, my daughter may have her first baby (my first grandchild!!!) by mid-week so that will certainly change plans ...

I registered for an SBA marketing seminar in mid-November, and I'm meeting with a CPA/bookkeeper next week for my very first business consultation!

Still loving it….


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *My first refinishing job*
> 
> Today the weather was wonderful… sunny, about 65-70… I picked up a truck load of cherry today and loaded that into my shop. I finished up sanding on a refinishing job that I started Tuesday. Earlier in the week a friend dropped off a set of dining room chairs (Colonial, maple) that he wants refinished. I'm about ready to start on matching the original finish, but I will need to order some dyes and glazing.
> 
> ...


Sounds great!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *My first refinishing job*
> 
> Today the weather was wonderful… sunny, about 65-70… I picked up a truck load of cherry today and loaded that into my shop. I finished up sanding on a refinishing job that I started Tuesday. Earlier in the week a friend dropped off a set of dining room chairs (Colonial, maple) that he wants refinished. I'm about ready to start on matching the original finish, but I will need to order some dyes and glazing.
> 
> ...


im so hopeing for your sucess sam…the building project sounds great…your doing your homework and not rushing into things…your makeing sound business decisions and taking all things under consideration…your money will only go so far…so what you do with it needs to be spot on…..and your doing that…i think the economy is going to continue to be better…and i think that because so many have closed there doors, you will have opertunities…good job my friend..cant wait to see the new shop…with you in there covered with dust…..and putting in long hours…that is required…and the payday on that comes later….you will see….grizzman


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *My first refinishing job*
> 
> Today the weather was wonderful… sunny, about 65-70… I picked up a truck load of cherry today and loaded that into my shop. I finished up sanding on a refinishing job that I started Tuesday. Earlier in the week a friend dropped off a set of dining room chairs (Colonial, maple) that he wants refinished. I'm about ready to start on matching the original finish, but I will need to order some dyes and glazing.
> 
> ...


oh …and you need that insualtion…and there building is only four feet longer….but you know that…dont want ya getting cold in there…when your too cold you move slower…...and you need all the speed you can get right now…...i mean we aint gettin no younger sam…...lol…work as though it all depended on you…pray as if it all depended on god…i believe in that…and have seen it to be true…...


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *My first refinishing job*
> 
> Today the weather was wonderful… sunny, about 65-70… I picked up a truck load of cherry today and loaded that into my shop. I finished up sanding on a refinishing job that I started Tuesday. Earlier in the week a friend dropped off a set of dining room chairs (Colonial, maple) that he wants refinished. I'm about ready to start on matching the original finish, but I will need to order some dyes and glazing.
> 
> ...


Sound like you are off to an organized start… good luck… it is not easy trying to start a business. Your wife is probably correct… buy the building so you can spend your time working the business. I was always told… go for the larger… they get small real quick…

The SBA and CPA are good decisions… most new business start-ups fail because of these two issues-the running and financing the business… not because of the operation or the products made.

best wishes… go for it…


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *My first refinishing job*
> 
> Today the weather was wonderful… sunny, about 65-70… I picked up a truck load of cherry today and loaded that into my shop. I finished up sanding on a refinishing job that I started Tuesday. Earlier in the week a friend dropped off a set of dining room chairs (Colonial, maple) that he wants refinished. I'm about ready to start on matching the original finish, but I will need to order some dyes and glazing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support guys!

beginningwoodworker
Thanks!

dustyal 
i'm trying to be as organized as I can… good point on getting small quick… and thanks for the advice!

oklanp
sage advice! thanks!

grizzman
yeah, we're not getting younger… every morning looking in the mirror proves it to me ...
I will definitely install insulation in the building.

Anyone have any suggestions for insulating a prefinished floor such as in the building I'm talking about? The building will be 2×6 joists resting on 6×6 skids. On top of the joists is 5/8 T&G plywood. I may wait until next year to do the flooor as the cost is going to be pretty high for the walls and ceiling.

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *My first refinishing job*
> 
> Today the weather was wonderful… sunny, about 65-70… I picked up a truck load of cherry today and loaded that into my shop. I finished up sanding on a refinishing job that I started Tuesday. Earlier in the week a friend dropped off a set of dining room chairs (Colonial, maple) that he wants refinished. I'm about ready to start on matching the original finish, but I will need to order some dyes and glazing.
> 
> ...


I guess as far as the shop goes I would work up the cost to build yourself versus having it built including not being available for work, Maybe you could frame and sub the roofing etc. If it were me I would prefer a wood shop not metal just for all that goes in the shop. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *My first refinishing job*
> 
> Today the weather was wonderful… sunny, about 65-70… I picked up a truck load of cherry today and loaded that into my shop. I finished up sanding on a refinishing job that I started Tuesday. Earlier in the week a friend dropped off a set of dining room chairs (Colonial, maple) that he wants refinished. I'm about ready to start on matching the original finish, but I will need to order some dyes and glazing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim

I've been researched prices for pole barns, polar buildings ( I think this is a new concept - pre-made finished panels - you assemble), steel buildings and I am hard-pressed to beat their price when you compare apples to apples.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *My first refinishing job*
> 
> Today the weather was wonderful… sunny, about 65-70… I picked up a truck load of cherry today and loaded that into my shop. I finished up sanding on a refinishing job that I started Tuesday. Earlier in the week a friend dropped off a set of dining room chairs (Colonial, maple) that he wants refinished. I'm about ready to start on matching the original finish, but I will need to order some dyes and glazing.
> 
> ...


Good luck on what ever you go with Sam


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *My first refinishing job*
> 
> Today the weather was wonderful… sunny, about 65-70… I picked up a truck load of cherry today and loaded that into my shop. I finished up sanding on a refinishing job that I started Tuesday. Earlier in the week a friend dropped off a set of dining room chairs (Colonial, maple) that he wants refinished. I'm about ready to start on matching the original finish, but I will need to order some dyes and glazing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*A Good Start This Week*

I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.

This is a bit different than what I have been focusing on but I have to admit I have had so much fun in the past two days it has really boosted my confidence. I am trying to maintain a reasonable pace until I get a feel for what I can really handle.

Still distilling and still loving it…


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


Great to hear….keep it up….I can't think of anything better then enjoying what you are doing….sounds like you are finding a nice niche to fill…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


Sound like work is flying your way . Glad to hear it. I don't know about your area but in mine if you caught buy and inspector doing remodeling work without a licence you can get fined up to $ 5.000. Becarefu out there.


----------



## RouterManiac (Jun 1, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


Might I suggest you making a sign that you can put in the yard of where you are working? I made one like an A frame that had my contact info on it and then fold it up when I am done for the day. You would be surprised at how many calls you will get.
Ken


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


Sounds great!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


hey sam..i agree with jim..make sure your alright on the remodle jobs..it might be that your safe up to a certain dollar amount..but each state varies..im just happy for you that you have work and are getting more…..that is great…...good luck with your plan and enjoy every trip you make to the bank to make a deposit…


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


400 board feet of cherry? Sounds like a wood gloat (to me!!!). It's great to hear tell of people really liking what they are doing.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for the suggestions.

reggiek
Thanks! I still want to focus on custom cabinetry and the production items I want to sell, but getting out and doing this work is really boosting my confidence that I really can learn to run a business.

Good point Jim. 
I checked with the state of Ohio to see what licensing is required for remodeling. I learned that in the state of Ohio, Ohio only licenses five specific trades: electrical, heating and air conditioning (HVAC), refrigeration, plumbing and hydronics. All other requirements that may exist are handled by the specific municipaility rather than by the state. The specific area where I would be doing this work does not require licensing for remodeling. In the largest municipality (city) next to where I live (I live in a rural area of the county) there is a very specific requirement for the trades mentioned above. For example, even though I am an electrical engineer, I am not a licensed electrician so I can't perform electrical work within the city. Since Ohio does license electricians, I can't legally perform electrical services as a business. I can do wiring on my own at my home but not as a business. I checked with the Ohio Board of Building Standards, and the county in which I live is not designated as having a 'Certified Building Department'. I am going to call them tomorrow to learn how what I read in their literature applies to me. Thanks Jim. Very good point.

Routermaniac
Very good suggestion!! I really like the idea of an A-frame. very good idea…


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grizzman! I'm going to find out tomorrow for sure before I quote the job (or any remodeling job for that matter). I know contractors don't have to have a license but they have to beregistered with the state of Ohio.


----------



## FFURNITURE (Jul 31, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


Sam,

Your business plan is to work up to sub-ing the contractor work, to someone, and picking the work that you want to do. Be careful here- you don't want to water down your brand. You can be a respected manager, and draw the pay for it. What you really want to do is manage the finish product-clients love that!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


Hey Sam 
Sounds like you did your home work. One thing I've done but not very often is do minor electrical but state in my contract that there's not charge for the Electrical work I just throw it in to get the job done. But never major electrical work. This is the way around having to Wait for an electrician that didn't what to do a job that small any way. It makes it so I'm not getting paid for electrical work that I'm not allowed to get paid for. Just for the record I have wired a half dozen of my own homes and shops.


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


That great news Sam. Nice to hear a success story.


----------



## cobra5 (Jul 14, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


sam, great to hear more about your new adventure, even tho we are thinking of building cabinets,furntures,aand judt any type of woodworking itiems, and we opened up a shop, most people i'm finding out think of remodles for us to do, i've got my sign [little man] on the front yard, magnetic signs on the truck, stateing what i do, yet someone calls or walks up and ask about small remodels, these remodles help pay the bills as well as what we intented our shops to be, go for it all!!!!


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


FFURNITURE
Very good point… not watering down what I am doing or want to do is a very good suggestion.. THANKS

a1Jim
Thanks… I am going to calling the local building departments in the various towns that I live near and see what I can/can't do… I'd llike to find out if my main business is custom cabinets, what I will need in the way of licensing/certification so that I can install what I build. Thanks again Jim

Alan,
Thanks!

Beginningwoodworker
THANKS

cobra5
Sounds like I'm going in the same direction as you. I wish you the best of luck. I'm working on the marketing ideas… thanks for your suggestions. When the woman asked me yesterday about remodeling I didn't have a business card - first sign to me that I'm still not there yet… Thanks again

Well, off to work

Still distilling and loving it


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


Well, I called the county engineer's office today and they told me that there is no license requirement in our county for residential remodeling (neither from the county nor the state of Ohio), so that was great news…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Samyer said:


> *A Good Start This Week*
> 
> I picked up about 400 bdft of cherry this past week for some tables & items I am building, and I'm still working on my stained glass lamps. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time studying business & marketing in my 'spare' time, but this week things sort of exploded a bit. I'm starting to get calls for remodeling work, so I'm trying to be selective about what I will take on. As far as remodeling jobs, I hope to focus on interior remodeling in the hopes it will open doors for custom cabinet/furniture work. I've heard the phrase 'word of mouth' a lot of times, but this week it really came home for me. I started the room addition job on Monday of this week, and sitting at home I have a customer's dining room set of furniture waiting on some TransTint dye, so I thought I had a few jobs lined up for the next couple of weeks. Today I had two pleasant surprises… On my way to the room addition job again today I recieved a call for me to stop and look at another dining room set of furniture that needs both repair and refinishing. When I got to the room addition job, I was installing vinyl siding when a woman pulled up in the driveway. She walked up and asked me if I was a contractor. I said no, but told her I have started a woodworking business. She asked me to quote remodeling her upstairs rooms & adding in some closets. Tomorrow evening after day 3 at the room addition job I'm going to stop and look at both jobs on the way home and prepare quotations over the next day or so. The woman with the remodling job said she can wait until I finish the current job.
> 
> ...


Sam: I'm very happy for the business coming your way. Best of luck in getting it all completed.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*A very good week for me*

My dreams are slowly coming true as I am starting to get a lot of work and prospects. Surprisingly, I've got a custom furniture job as well. This week I finished up the vinyl siding on the room addition I've been working on. This coming week I will be finishing the fascia board, doing the plumbing for the bathroom, and insulation. It isn't custom cabinetry or furniture but it has certainly opened some doors…

Thursday evening I went across the highway to scope out the job that the woman had asked me about earlier in the week. It looks like it might be about a week of work, but it may be a bit longer because of some electrical work that I may do. I've been working on the quotation, and based on her budget, i think I have a good shot at getting the job.

Friday I got the TransTint I ordered so I will work on the set of dining room chairs this weekend.

This morning I scoped out a job that originally was just a furniture repair. I'll be repairing a recliner chair and a couple dinner table chairs. It turns out that they have a son in law who is a very large man and the chairs that they have for their dining room are a bit too small for him. I asked if they would like to have a custom chair built just for their son and they looked at each other and grinned and said they would love that. So what started out as a furniture repair turned into a custom furniture job.

The conversation led to what I did for a living and I told them that I had started a woodworking and remodeling business. They asked me 'home remodeling?' and I excitedly I said yes. They said 'well - - we'll we need you to do some other things for us too' ... I'll be redoing some plumbing to fix a low pressure hot water line in their bathroom, and replace a leaky house main water valve. It was an elderly couple in their 80's and they have their washer and drier in the basement so I asked them if they had ever thought of moving that up to the main floor and they said yes that they had been wanting to do that for a long time. The discussion then led to where upstairs they would put it and now there is a good possibility that they want me to quote building an addition onto their house to accomodate the washing machine and drier. The best location at the present time seemed to be off of their bathroom, so they said they might want to expand their bathroom out as well since we would be doing the addition…

Prayer does work…

Still distilling and still loving it….


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *A very good week for me*
> 
> My dreams are slowly coming true as I am starting to get a lot of work and prospects. Surprisingly, I've got a custom furniture job as well. This week I finished up the vinyl siding on the room addition I've been working on. This coming week I will be finishing the fascia board, doing the plumbing for the bathroom, and insulation. It isn't custom cabinetry or furniture but it has certainly opened some doors…
> 
> ...


You go, Sam!

Its so good you're getting work right away. With things going so badly in the economy, some who are just starting out are finding it hard to cope eith expenses.

Lets hope things continue to go well for you.

d


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *A very good week for me*
> 
> My dreams are slowly coming true as I am starting to get a lot of work and prospects. Surprisingly, I've got a custom furniture job as well. This week I finished up the vinyl siding on the room addition I've been working on. This coming week I will be finishing the fascia board, doing the plumbing for the bathroom, and insulation. It isn't custom cabinetry or furniture but it has certainly opened some doors…
> 
> ...


Prayer does work…
I've been reading your blog from the beginning and it's amazing to read about how everything is unfolding for you. It's an inspiring blog for those of us who want to go down that path. May God bless you and your new business.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *A very good week for me*
> 
> My dreams are slowly coming true as I am starting to get a lot of work and prospects. Surprisingly, I've got a custom furniture job as well. This week I finished up the vinyl siding on the room addition I've been working on. This coming week I will be finishing the fascia board, doing the plumbing for the bathroom, and insulation. It isn't custom cabinetry or furniture but it has certainly opened some doors…
> 
> ...


It is exciting to see things working out for you. That is the way I remember it back in the Buckeye state.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *A very good week for me*
> 
> My dreams are slowly coming true as I am starting to get a lot of work and prospects. Surprisingly, I've got a custom furniture job as well. This week I finished up the vinyl siding on the room addition I've been working on. This coming week I will be finishing the fascia board, doing the plumbing for the bathroom, and insulation. It isn't custom cabinetry or furniture but it has certainly opened some doors…
> 
> ...


its good to get these positive reports on how its all coming about…it will take some time, but you will get more furniture commisions as your name gets out there…just having work and bringing in a income is a great blessing..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *A very good week for me*
> 
> My dreams are slowly coming true as I am starting to get a lot of work and prospects. Surprisingly, I've got a custom furniture job as well. This week I finished up the vinyl siding on the room addition I've been working on. This coming week I will be finishing the fascia board, doing the plumbing for the bathroom, and insulation. It isn't custom cabinetry or furniture but it has certainly opened some doors…
> 
> ...


Good news Sam


----------



## dragginbutt (Oct 30, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *A very good week for me*
> 
> My dreams are slowly coming true as I am starting to get a lot of work and prospects. Surprisingly, I've got a custom furniture job as well. This week I finished up the vinyl siding on the room addition I've been working on. This coming week I will be finishing the fascia board, doing the plumbing for the bathroom, and insulation. It isn't custom cabinetry or furniture but it has certainly opened some doors…
> 
> ...


I have a friend who is a professional trim carpenter who worked for a big building in the area until the bottom fell out of the market. He like a lot of other professional tradesmen found himself without a job and a family to feed. Rather than complain, he went to work doing much of what you are doing. he started with a smll job, and one thing has led to another. It seems all the wives in the neighborhood have been talking, and he has more work than he can handle. Been like that for almost 3 years now, and he says he is making more money than he ever did before, and doesn't have to share it with anyone.. so he is able to charge less, and still make a higher profit. I had him help with kitchen cabinets. We set a whole kitchen, uppers and lowers, laveled everything and it only cost me $350. Money well spent. Not bad for 3 hours work, and it would have taken me a whole weekend. My next project, which I had ot wait until a rainy day, was having him cut in the paint around all the ceilings in my living room, Dining room, and kitchen, paint the entire ceiling in all rooms, and fix about 20 or so nail pops and cracks. Another $300 well spent. He was happy to have a small job on a rainy day he normally would not have been able to work in, and I was happy for not having to climb a ladder and do the work. He has done my next door neighbo's kitchen, bathroom, and built a new front facade on their house to include a new covered entry way. He did a 3 season porch for the guy accross the street. The list goes on. He says he will never go back to working for a large builder again.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *A very good week for me*
> 
> My dreams are slowly coming true as I am starting to get a lot of work and prospects. Surprisingly, I've got a custom furniture job as well. This week I finished up the vinyl siding on the room addition I've been working on. This coming week I will be finishing the fascia board, doing the plumbing for the bathroom, and insulation. It isn't custom cabinetry or furniture but it has certainly opened some doors…
> 
> ...


Sounds great Sam. You've got it rolling now!


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *A very good week for me*
> 
> My dreams are slowly coming true as I am starting to get a lot of work and prospects. Surprisingly, I've got a custom furniture job as well. This week I finished up the vinyl siding on the room addition I've been working on. This coming week I will be finishing the fascia board, doing the plumbing for the bathroom, and insulation. It isn't custom cabinetry or furniture but it has certainly opened some doors…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! I spent most of last night working on business items so I have been burning a lot of midnight oil. I feel like taking a long nap today but I've got a guy coming over to do some backhoe work to make room for the Amish building I'm going to buy. I feel so blessed and I know from here on out I have a lot of hard work ahead of me. I'm going to wait until I get my building set up before I advertise for custom cabinetry work. I can see how the business end of things can be overwhelming but I love it because I feel that I am in more control of me & my family's future. I heard rumours that the plant where I got laid off may call back some of us who got cut. I talked about this with my wife and she agrees that now is the time for me to go after my dream and not look back.
Yesterday I did something I've never ever done before in my life… a best friend got married and had asked me to play guitar at his wedding. I played and sang with a couple other people on some different songs. The problem was they had no one to play the wedding march on the organ. Let me say first that I have no experience playing a piano or any kind of keyboard instrument in front of a crowd. I can play a few chords on the piano and that's it. He asked me if I would try. It was a HUGE pipe organ made in 1919, one of only a few of its particular kind left in the world. I spent about 2 hours dinking around on it with my hands and feet and felt like, ok - - I'll try it… So I played the organ. There was one problem though, in all the practice I never once considered WHEN I should stop playing. I made it through the wedding processional and it sounded really good. I didn't think to turn around and look at the preacher because I was so focused on watching my feet and hands. Everyone was already up at the altar and there I was just playing and having the time of my life… everyone was laughing when I finally turned around and looked…
I'm sticking with woodworking…

Still distilling and still loving it


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *A very good week for me*
> 
> My dreams are slowly coming true as I am starting to get a lot of work and prospects. Surprisingly, I've got a custom furniture job as well. This week I finished up the vinyl siding on the room addition I've been working on. This coming week I will be finishing the fascia board, doing the plumbing for the bathroom, and insulation. It isn't custom cabinetry or furniture but it has certainly opened some doors…
> 
> ...


I'm am real glad to hear that your new business is going well for you. As an older person, I believe there is a huge market out there doing work for older folks. If they are like me, it makes a big difference to have someone do work for you whom you trust and have confidence in.

As you get older it becomes much more stressful for most folks to have to deal with problems associated with any kind of business dealings, especially house repairs and alterations. It is wonderful to have someone who will carry out the work in the time period agreed, do the quality of work promised, and take care of any related problems promptly.

Often people would just rather leave things be as they are and skip the potential aggravation. Your idea of suggesting modifications that would make life a little easier for your customer is certainly smart and the right way to go. I think that your age and experience is a great advantage here because it will be easier for you to recognize these opportunities and at the same time do your customers a great service as well.

I am sure your success will be a great inspiration to many LJ'ers who would like to do the same as you are doing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *A very good week for me*
> 
> My dreams are slowly coming true as I am starting to get a lot of work and prospects. Surprisingly, I've got a custom furniture job as well. This week I finished up the vinyl siding on the room addition I've been working on. This coming week I will be finishing the fascia board, doing the plumbing for the bathroom, and insulation. It isn't custom cabinetry or furniture but it has certainly opened some doors…
> 
> ...


stefang
Thank you very much. When I was talking with them (he's 89 and she's 88) I kept thinking of my dad (he passed away when he was 86) and how vulnerable they are to people who are ready to take advantage of them. If there is one thing I wish to convey to elderly people when I look at prospective jobs it is trust. I realize that trust has to be earned, so I know I will always keep that in mind. 
Thank you again for your encouragement.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*

This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…

This past week, I finished up roughing in the plumbing for the room addition job I'd been working on. The drywall wouldn't be delivered for another day so I had time to go work on another job for another customer. This second customer had orignally asked me to repair some furniture, which I did, but the conversation with them has led to a lot of other new work! Some of it is furniture and some of it is remodeling. While I was there I did a small plumbing job for them. In my last blog I mentioned that they talked about expanding their bathroom upstairs and creating a laundry room. They have decided to add and addition to the house and have asked me to do the job, as well as upgrade their plumbing from galvanized to CPVC and copper. It will be a big job for me. They are not in a hurry and will wait until I am ready, as I told them I had another job I've quoted across the highway from the one I'm working on right now. They still want me to build the chair I suggested, and amazingly, they want me to build a 3/4 size curio cabinet to match their existing (but very large) one. They also want four more chairs repaired…

My sister and her husband (at the other end of the state) have asked me to come up in a couple weeks and wire their new addition, design and build a pantry cabinet, and an island. I will do the wiring over a three day weekend, and build the other cabinets and take them back up.

I got all of the groundwork done for my shop, and have ordered the Amish building and it supposed to be delivered in about 2-3 weeks. I wish I had had the time to build it myself, but with the work I'm being blessed with, I want to focus all my efforts in that direction. I need to have a tree cut down and the site will be ready for them to deliver the building. I've held off advertsing cabinet worl yet until the building is in place.

I am talking to an accountant tomorrow at 3 and my lawyer on Friday, both for the first time. I also got the contractor registration paoperwork from the local city engineering department nearby to allow me to do contractor work in the city. I had previously enquired about whether or not I had to have a license, and the city engineering department said for residential work I could do both plumbing and electrical work without a license, but that I will have to be registered as a contractor. I called my insurance agent today and am getting both business insurance and bonding which will satisfay the city's requirements for a contractor. The city was very helpful and made me feel encouraged.

Things are moving much faster than I imagined and my head is spinning a bit so I am trying to stay on top of things so that I keep moving in the right direction.

Tomorrow I am back at the first job to continue on the drywall work.

Still distilling it and loving it…


----------



## j_olsen (Sep 19, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Congrats grand dad-I remember the feeling when my first came along 19months ago and then the second was 7 months ago-enjoy the little one and remember you get to spoil and send home!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


great news sam , congratulations on being a grandad ,
and on your new work and dream .
God has indeed blessed you ,
take it slow and get to know your new world .
as the work increases , you will be thankful
for the step by step lessons .

i'm happy for you .


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


thanks jeff - and congrats to you, too

david
thank you… i'm definitely trying to take it a step at a time. I always tell everyone that you eat an elephant one bite at a time…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Sam. It sounds like things are going well for you and enjoy the new grandbaby. Just remember there is rule that the word *NO* does not belong in a grandparent's vocabulary. That is strictly reserved for parents.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Sam. It sounds like things are going well for you and enjoy the new grandbaby. Just remember there is rule that the word *NO* does not belong in a grandparent's vocabulary. That is strictly reserved for parents.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


all sounds terrific sam…im so happy for you and getting all this work is wonderful…glad things are going well…truely a time to be thankful…especialy with you being a new grandparent…that is the cherry on top…..go forward in faith….


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Congrats Grandpa!

I find it hard to believe that they will allow you to do plumbing and electrical. There was no code enforcement for residential where I was working in Ohio, but my insurance would drop me if they found out that I was performing electrical or plumbing. About the only thing that I can get away with is removing and installing light fixtures and removing plumbing fixtures for demo without getting into trouble with the insurance company.

At $400 per month for insurance I can't risk it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Congrats on all counts Sam


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!!

Todd,
I couldn't believe it either. I double-checked with the state and local building departments. The state said their only licensing requirement is for commercial work, not residential, and that the local municipalities determine what is required for them. Locally, for residential work, as license is not required unless I do commercial work. All that they require is to be registered as a contractor, which mandates bonding and insurance up to $300,000 liability. I checked with my insurance company yesterday and bonding is $100/year and business insurance for remodeling is $450/year ($1,000,000 liability and theft coverage).


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Wow Sam! Exciting times. Have fun with that grand baby!!

Doug


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


What about the insurance company? For me it is not only code enforcement but I am more afraid of the insurance company. I am already getting hit pretty hard from them.

I noticed that for what my brother in Ohio had covered, he got way more covered than me for the money and we both were carrying $1,000,000 liability. He had heavy equipment, more vehicles, and trailers and only paid a little more than me.

I have no liability claims either.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Great to hear Sam….good for you….and congratulations to your daughter and son in law on the new family addition…..and of course to grandpa.

Keep busy….one thing I have always seen in this industry…..feast and famine….I can't count how many times I've had more work than I could ever handle….only to watch it dry up to where I am almost begging for any kind of job to do….

I'd have to agree with Todd on the insurance issue….being in business in CA you need more insurance then you can imagine….they say there are more lawyers here then any other state….and that is most likely true. I have been very lucky….a combination of diligence….and pure good luck….in that I have never had any bond or other negligence related claims in over 40+ years in this industry….but that does not translate to reducing my premiums by much….the only instances of seeing lawyers and courts has been when we have had to go after non payers….or when a sub breaches his contract …(I always recommend that you negotiate these problems away if possible…once the lawyers and courts get them….the costs and the headaches escalate beyond reason).

Make sure you get contracts for all your work….and always keep good communication with your customer…most of the guys I see getting sued are because they did not communicate to their customer or too their subs…..


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! The insurance company I am dealing with has been in business here for more than 60 years, and I have my home & personal insurance with them. Todd- I agree with you completely on being suspect of insurance companies. I actually have a very bad taste in my mouth from them (one of the 'most respected' insurance companies in the state of Ohio is just below a crooked used-car salesman in my experience - another story). All I can do is make decision based on what the town says the requirements are and what one of the reputable insurance companies in the area tells me what they offer and how it satisfies those requirements. Beyond that, I've learned that when things go into a court room, nothing seems to make sense or be fair. I have an appointment Friday with my attorney so I will discuss the insurance with him (he's a business and insurance lawyer) also. 
I met with an accountant today and got his input on structuring the business and setting up an accounting format for my business. He uses QuickBooks and recommended that I start with the Pro version instead of the contractor version. He asked some very pointed questions about my business plan and I realized in telling him about it that with everything going on, I still don't have a focus (business-wise) or where I want the business to be in say 5 years. It made me realize that bit by bit, I am straying a bit from my original direction, but I indicated to him that I want to provide custom work, do the installs, and provide that custom service to the area contractors and remodelers. I also talked to him about the production items, and that I am still working on them, but for now I have to go where the money is and he agreed given what the market is. My son in law told me this evening about his sister wanting me to do some remodeling for her, so as long as it keeps coming in and it is in the same vein I have to pursue it. If for no other reason, it is paying some bills and allowing me to get some needed tools.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Congrats Sam.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


I can't argue with having to go where the money is. I do the same thing.

When you look at my portfolio, remember that I am a self-sufficient contractor and it has got me into some dream jobs.

I do some work for a few contractors once in a while, but I rely on me bringing in my own business. The benefit of this is that I am in control. If you are a sub then the general is in control.

You are operating more like me and there is nothing wrong with that. Usually when I work for other contractors it is in the capacity of a fireman, I am always putting out fires that other subs have started. I seem to be the final person to call when they can't get things right.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Good advice Todd. How do you handle jobs where you might need someone for a day or a couple hours? I can see myself getting to that point. For example, if you build a kitchen, how do you find good help?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


As you work in the trades many connections will be made. You will find there are other guys in the same position as yourself.

There are a couple of other small contractors that I know really well. We just hire each other as needed and usually do not charge the full contractor rate unless the job is bigger and we are operating in full capacity as a sub.

The paperwork is all there, the insurance is all in place, we just work and trade hours or write up a bill. Sometimes if one of the guys needs a hand to lift something in place and it is not more than an hour it is done as a friendly gesture that is repaid with lunch.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


all great advise ,
reggiek' stands out for me ,

stay in tune with the clients and the workers 
comunication is the oil on troubled waters .

i know we all wish we had had this kind of input as we were learning these things ,
reaching out and asking ,
is a wise choice !

i know you will do well .
and we are always here .


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! Your input has been very helpful to me and your encouragement has been just what I needed. Getting the gumption to just do it has been the hardest part, but now that I am stepping out every day it gets easier and I feel more confident. I miss the great pay as an engineer but as I was telling someone today, the past several years I hated it. I had 30 years of it and it became a paper mill sitting eithe rin front of a pc all day or endless & mindless meetings. Now it is like a whole new life for me. Having you guys there to chat with and bounce questions and ideas off of has been just what I needed. 
Thanks again!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


I am encouraged by your course of actions for starting your business. From here it seems you are doing all the right things to create a successful business.


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *More work & I'M A GRANDPA!!!*
> 
> This past weekend was amazing! I'd been busy all week and Friday my mom calls me (she's 86) and said her dog had been hit by a car. The local vet didn't feel comfortable doing the operation it needed so I drove it to the Ohio State University vet hospital 2 hours away. They operated, and the dog is going to be ok. I was up all night and when I got home at 7:30 in the morning, I went to bed. My wife called me from work and said our daughter and son in law were on their way to the hospital. It was time. I got ready and went to the hospital and about 12 hours later, became a grandfather for the first time!! Mommy and baby are doing fine. God is amazing…
> 
> ...


Sam that new grandbaby certainly looks awfully cute. Congrats again.

I also have to say you are quite inspirational. Maybe someday I'll find myself in the position and with the courage to follow in your footsteps.

Keep the faith brother.

Doug


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving from 'The Ohio Craftsman'*

I'm getting ready to lay down and take a nap. I just got home from a long day pulling insulation under a 16×32 crawlspace. Very tired but I love it. Not that I want to do insulation for a living but just being on my own, my own boss. I love it. It is a bit scary but I pray about it every day. I went and talked to my lawyer this past week and he is drawing up the paperwork for my business to be structured as an LLC. The name of mu business will be *'The Ohio Craftsman'*. I now have a webpage (under construction - nothing there yet) at *www.ohiocraftsman.com*. My business email is *[email protected]*. I've been fortunate to line up work to carry me through late February to early March if all goes well. Even if it doesn't, I won't be discouraged. I have some more furniture repair and refinishing work, including the jobs I mentioned in the previous posting, and a couple people that my wife & I know that have a lot of rental property told us they will call me as soon as they need someone. One of them told me they always redo a house or an apartment when they change rentors so there may be a bit of work there.

All in all, I feel so thankful and blessed to have a wonderful and supportive wife, a wonderful family, being a grandfather, having some success so far with my business, and having you guys for friends!

HAPPY THANKSGIVING GUYS!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving from 'The Ohio Craftsman'*
> 
> I'm getting ready to lay down and take a nap. I just got home from a long day pulling insulation under a 16×32 crawlspace. Very tired but I love it. Not that I want to do insulation for a living but just being on my own, my own boss. I love it. It is a bit scary but I pray about it every day. I went and talked to my lawyer this past week and he is drawing up the paperwork for my business to be structured as an LLC. The name of mu business will be *'The Ohio Craftsman'*. I now have a webpage (under construction - nothing there yet) at *www.ohiocraftsman.com*. My business email is *[email protected]*. I've been fortunate to line up work to carry me through late February to early March if all goes well. Even if it doesn't, I won't be discouraged. I have some more furniture repair and refinishing work, including the jobs I mentioned in the previous posting, and a couple people that my wife & I know that have a lot of rental property told us they will call me as soon as they need someone. One of them told me they always redo a house or an apartment when they change rentors so there may be a bit of work there.
> 
> ...


bless you to sam ,
and your family .

great news on your new life !
keep the faith ,
and have a wonderful holidays .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving from 'The Ohio Craftsman'*
> 
> I'm getting ready to lay down and take a nap. I just got home from a long day pulling insulation under a 16×32 crawlspace. Very tired but I love it. Not that I want to do insulation for a living but just being on my own, my own boss. I love it. It is a bit scary but I pray about it every day. I went and talked to my lawyer this past week and he is drawing up the paperwork for my business to be structured as an LLC. The name of mu business will be *'The Ohio Craftsman'*. I now have a webpage (under construction - nothing there yet) at *www.ohiocraftsman.com*. My business email is *[email protected]*. I've been fortunate to line up work to carry me through late February to early March if all goes well. Even if it doesn't, I won't be discouraged. I have some more furniture repair and refinishing work, including the jobs I mentioned in the previous posting, and a couple people that my wife & I know that have a lot of rental property told us they will call me as soon as they need someone. One of them told me they always redo a house or an apartment when they change rentors so there may be a bit of work there.
> 
> ...


Giving thanks is what it's all about. Now if (we/I) can only remember that.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving from 'The Ohio Craftsman'*
> 
> I'm getting ready to lay down and take a nap. I just got home from a long day pulling insulation under a 16×32 crawlspace. Very tired but I love it. Not that I want to do insulation for a living but just being on my own, my own boss. I love it. It is a bit scary but I pray about it every day. I went and talked to my lawyer this past week and he is drawing up the paperwork for my business to be structured as an LLC. The name of mu business will be *'The Ohio Craftsman'*. I now have a webpage (under construction - nothing there yet) at *www.ohiocraftsman.com*. My business email is *[email protected]*. I've been fortunate to line up work to carry me through late February to early March if all goes well. Even if it doesn't, I won't be discouraged. I have some more furniture repair and refinishing work, including the jobs I mentioned in the previous posting, and a couple people that my wife & I know that have a lot of rental property told us they will call me as soon as they need someone. One of them told me they always redo a house or an apartment when they change rentors so there may be a bit of work there.
> 
> ...


Good to hear things are moving in a positive direction.

Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving from 'The Ohio Craftsman'*
> 
> I'm getting ready to lay down and take a nap. I just got home from a long day pulling insulation under a 16×32 crawlspace. Very tired but I love it. Not that I want to do insulation for a living but just being on my own, my own boss. I love it. It is a bit scary but I pray about it every day. I went and talked to my lawyer this past week and he is drawing up the paperwork for my business to be structured as an LLC. The name of mu business will be *'The Ohio Craftsman'*. I now have a webpage (under construction - nothing there yet) at *www.ohiocraftsman.com*. My business email is *[email protected]*. I've been fortunate to line up work to carry me through late February to early March if all goes well. Even if it doesn't, I won't be discouraged. I have some more furniture repair and refinishing work, including the jobs I mentioned in the previous posting, and a couple people that my wife & I know that have a lot of rental property told us they will call me as soon as they need someone. One of them told me they always redo a house or an apartment when they change rentors so there may be a bit of work there.
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving and good luck


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving from 'The Ohio Craftsman'*
> 
> I'm getting ready to lay down and take a nap. I just got home from a long day pulling insulation under a 16×32 crawlspace. Very tired but I love it. Not that I want to do insulation for a living but just being on my own, my own boss. I love it. It is a bit scary but I pray about it every day. I went and talked to my lawyer this past week and he is drawing up the paperwork for my business to be structured as an LLC. The name of mu business will be *'The Ohio Craftsman'*. I now have a webpage (under construction - nothing there yet) at *www.ohiocraftsman.com*. My business email is *[email protected]*. I've been fortunate to line up work to carry me through late February to early March if all goes well. Even if it doesn't, I won't be discouraged. I have some more furniture repair and refinishing work, including the jobs I mentioned in the previous posting, and a couple people that my wife & I know that have a lot of rental property told us they will call me as soon as they need someone. One of them told me they always redo a house or an apartment when they change rentors so there may be a bit of work there.
> 
> ...


Sounds great Sam, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving from 'The Ohio Craftsman'*
> 
> I'm getting ready to lay down and take a nap. I just got home from a long day pulling insulation under a 16×32 crawlspace. Very tired but I love it. Not that I want to do insulation for a living but just being on my own, my own boss. I love it. It is a bit scary but I pray about it every day. I went and talked to my lawyer this past week and he is drawing up the paperwork for my business to be structured as an LLC. The name of mu business will be *'The Ohio Craftsman'*. I now have a webpage (under construction - nothing there yet) at *www.ohiocraftsman.com*. My business email is *[email protected]*. I've been fortunate to line up work to carry me through late February to early March if all goes well. Even if it doesn't, I won't be discouraged. I have some more furniture repair and refinishing work, including the jobs I mentioned in the previous posting, and a couple people that my wife & I know that have a lot of rental property told us they will call me as soon as they need someone. One of them told me they always redo a house or an apartment when they change rentors so there may be a bit of work there.
> 
> ...


so glad things are going good…haveing enough work lined out like this is a good sign…word of mouth will travel and you will get more work…i have a good friend named chuck in ohio who is doing similar type of work..hes been doing great….....god bless you in your efforts…and happy holidays…..


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*Exhausted but loving it*

The past week has been an exhausting week but I still love it. I spent the early part of the week installing drywall and the latter part mudding & taping. I scoped out a couple more new job prospects and I have enough work to carry me through the next couple of months. I have about 3 more weeks on the present job, and he has some more projects for next year. After that, I have a room remodel job that I have scheduled. So far I haven't done any advertising other than word-of-mouth. The room addition for the elderly couple has been postponed until spring, but I'm building a custom chair for them and repairing some more chairs for them. Another lady has asked me to build a large entertainment center, install a couple doors (one will be a double custom door), build a wall, and tile a room for them. A woman I sang at a wedding with asked me to restore an antique dresser for her. God is answering my prayers…

I am hoping to get my building this coming week, as the weather is probably going to get worse which could delay the delivery. I'm getting more work that is quickly overwhelming my crowded shop. Things are happening at a good pace, but I'm spending a lot of time think about efficiency, and what I should sub out because I can't be in several places at once. I have three friends that are very willing to work for me and all are retired and have a good building backgrounds so I need to get worker's compensation, etc. set up in my business structure. I won't be hiring them as full-time employees but for part-time work on an as-needed basis and that is fine with them.

I pray every day, and I have to admit I've had few moments when a bit of fear enters the picture when it sinks in that I am on my own but I haven't looked back. I realize I would not have walked away from my previous job and taken the steps I've taken, but I'm glad things have worked out the way that they have. The 'sink or swim' aspect of this has been a deciding factor but more and more each day I am becoming more confident as a new businessman.

Still hanging in there and loving it…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Exhausted but loving it*
> 
> The past week has been an exhausting week but I still love it. I spent the early part of the week installing drywall and the latter part mudding & taping. I scoped out a couple more new job prospects and I have enough work to carry me through the next couple of months. I have about 3 more weeks on the present job, and he has some more projects for next year. After that, I have a room remodel job that I have scheduled. So far I haven't done any advertising other than word-of-mouth. The room addition for the elderly couple has been postponed until spring, but I'm building a custom chair for them and repairing some more chairs for them. Another lady has asked me to build a large entertainment center, install a couple doors (one will be a double custom door), build a wall, and tile a room for them. A woman I sang at a wedding with asked me to restore an antique dresser for her. God is answering my prayers…
> 
> ...


if you are insured with God ,
you are in the best hands !


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Exhausted but loving it*
> 
> The past week has been an exhausting week but I still love it. I spent the early part of the week installing drywall and the latter part mudding & taping. I scoped out a couple more new job prospects and I have enough work to carry me through the next couple of months. I have about 3 more weeks on the present job, and he has some more projects for next year. After that, I have a room remodel job that I have scheduled. So far I haven't done any advertising other than word-of-mouth. The room addition for the elderly couple has been postponed until spring, but I'm building a custom chair for them and repairing some more chairs for them. Another lady has asked me to build a large entertainment center, install a couple doors (one will be a double custom door), build a wall, and tile a room for them. A woman I sang at a wedding with asked me to restore an antique dresser for her. God is answering my prayers…
> 
> ...


Working for yourself is the best feeling you will have. Never let the fear of being self employed deter you because it all works out for the best if you are motivated and determined to make it last.
It is nice to be your own boss and be in charge of your own life. I will be 62 next week and have never been an employee of anyone except for a summer job while in high school. Could not imagine it any other way.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Exhausted but loving it*
> 
> The past week has been an exhausting week but I still love it. I spent the early part of the week installing drywall and the latter part mudding & taping. I scoped out a couple more new job prospects and I have enough work to carry me through the next couple of months. I have about 3 more weeks on the present job, and he has some more projects for next year. After that, I have a room remodel job that I have scheduled. So far I haven't done any advertising other than word-of-mouth. The room addition for the elderly couple has been postponed until spring, but I'm building a custom chair for them and repairing some more chairs for them. Another lady has asked me to build a large entertainment center, install a couple doors (one will be a double custom door), build a wall, and tile a room for them. A woman I sang at a wedding with asked me to restore an antique dresser for her. God is answering my prayers…
> 
> ...


trust the journey… "if it hasn't worked out yet then it's not done yet"  
Congrats on the new projects.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Exhausted but loving it*
> 
> The past week has been an exhausting week but I still love it. I spent the early part of the week installing drywall and the latter part mudding & taping. I scoped out a couple more new job prospects and I have enough work to carry me through the next couple of months. I have about 3 more weeks on the present job, and he has some more projects for next year. After that, I have a room remodel job that I have scheduled. So far I haven't done any advertising other than word-of-mouth. The room addition for the elderly couple has been postponed until spring, but I'm building a custom chair for them and repairing some more chairs for them. Another lady has asked me to build a large entertainment center, install a couple doors (one will be a double custom door), build a wall, and tile a room for them. A woman I sang at a wedding with asked me to restore an antique dresser for her. God is answering my prayers…
> 
> ...


Sam,
I sincerely hope for your well being.
Being in business for yourself is both a liberating and yet a daunting thing.
I have worked both sides of that street for many years. Until I retired six years ago at age 70, I worked at jobs. Sometimes as a technician, sometimes as a desk jockey. At the same time, my wife worked in her own business, so we were, im essence, a two income family.
But now, we are both working together.
We have never hired employees. That road always looked too rough for us. We operate Marge's business with no employees, doing everything ourselves.
But your situation is different. You have too much to do by yourself and you shouldn't turn business away. But tread lightly, Sam. You will encounter much more paperwork and if you hire someone to do that you've added to the overhead expenses once again. Insurances will be another complication. Be very carefull that these overheads don't overwhelm your income.

All the best to you!

Don


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Exhausted but loving it*
> 
> The past week has been an exhausting week but I still love it. I spent the early part of the week installing drywall and the latter part mudding & taping. I scoped out a couple more new job prospects and I have enough work to carry me through the next couple of months. I have about 3 more weeks on the present job, and he has some more projects for next year. After that, I have a room remodel job that I have scheduled. So far I haven't done any advertising other than word-of-mouth. The room addition for the elderly couple has been postponed until spring, but I'm building a custom chair for them and repairing some more chairs for them. Another lady has asked me to build a large entertainment center, install a couple doors (one will be a double custom door), build a wall, and tile a room for them. A woman I sang at a wedding with asked me to restore an antique dresser for her. God is answering my prayers…
> 
> ...


Good luck with the weather & the job hunt Sam.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*Late nights*

Hi everyone… it's been a bit since I last posted so I thought I'd take a few minutes and do some blogging…. 

I've got a new shop in the back now. It is a 16' x 40' building with a gambrel roof. I bought it from the Amish. It came completely assembled, so when they were pulling up the street in front of my house, I thought what in the world have I gotten myself into? It is as big as a mobile home and when they tried to push it to the back yard it got stuck at the corner of the house. I had to cut down our old apple tree. I hated to do that because the neighbors always came by to pick some and we always got a lot off of it. For some reason, though, this year there were no apples at all! Anyway, we cut down the tree and he drove it back out to the street and made a run at it. It is slightly uphill and there was about a 2' rise he had to go over. Didn't make it. It was stuck completely, truck and all, and he was going to let it set there until the ground froze next month… talk about a white elephant in your front yard…. I went across the road to the gold course and they brought over a backhoe and pulled it in. They didn't charge me anything. I was praying like crazy as they inched it into place. I need to insulate it and add heat. I only have a a kerosene heater out there right now so it is cold. I've got a job I'm working on this week and am scheduled to install it by Friday so I've been fairly busy. I've got work scheduled for the next three weeks. A couple jobs fell through, one being a small remodel that the owner didn't want to go more than 2K. I estimated it and I couldn't even get the materials for that. Even if I got a sizable discount, I still coun't do it. I knew when I looked at the job I couldn't do it for that but went ahead anyway. It was a good learning experience.

I have had a few somber days, and a couple depressing, but it soon passed. I try to focus on my new direction, and not on what I don't have that the last job gave me. Not o much feeling that I'm going the wrong way, but a feeling of loneliness in what I'm doing. In my previous job, everyone knew, ok, he's an engineer, so he does what an engineer does… in my new job, every job is different, so I find myself telling people a lot what I do. Which is ok, but it makes me realize that I still haven't focused enough to say, THIS is what I do… I'm getting there.

I bought a copy of QuickBooks Pro for Contractors. I'm still waiting on my EIN number from my lawyer (won't be back in the office until after New Year's) so I can't start a business bank account yet. I talked to them today and as soon as I get the number, I'll have some accounts set up. Talked a new accountant and I'm going with him. I don't think the last one took me seriously which irritated me a bit. I feel like sending him an email telling him why he won't have my business but I have bigger fish to fry…

Still hanging in there and loving it. Especially the grandpa part…. 

Happy New Year's if I don't blog before then!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Late nights*
> 
> Hi everyone… it's been a bit since I last posted so I thought I'd take a few minutes and do some blogging….
> 
> ...


Best of luck in your new venture, and on outfitting your new shop.

I was a lone warrior, at work, for a number of years. It sure can be difficult. It reminds me of what an old friend once said about being single: it was the best and the worst times of his life.

Cherish the good days, and … outlast the bad ;-)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Late nights*
> 
> Hi everyone… it's been a bit since I last posted so I thought I'd take a few minutes and do some blogging….
> 
> ...


going forward with faith and in faith is hard at times..but its always after we've taken the steps do we see the blessing…..cant wait to see the shop…....bundle up for them cool days…...once the insulation is in, you will be warmer…...but your the contractor


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *Late nights*
> 
> Hi everyone… it's been a bit since I last posted so I thought I'd take a few minutes and do some blogging….
> 
> ...


Wish you Well Sam


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Late nights*
> 
> Hi everyone… it's been a bit since I last posted so I thought I'd take a few minutes and do some blogging….
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Sam. Just as well it was'nt a cherry tree, Abe would not have been impressed. LOL


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Late nights*
> 
> Hi everyone… it's been a bit since I last posted so I thought I'd take a few minutes and do some blogging….
> 
> ...


Sam,
I hope you kept the wood from the apple tree.
Its great wood and machines and carves nicely.

d


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *Late nights*
> 
> Hi everyone… it's been a bit since I last posted so I thought I'd take a few minutes and do some blogging….
> 
> ...


Your accountant reminds me of when I started business, a banker advised to keep my job. He said banks didn't want to know contractors, fishermen and restaurants even exit until they have been in business for at least 2 years. I told him I wouldn't need him in 2 years. That was 25 years ago, bank has long since closed its doors and I am still self financed.

Hang in there Sam!!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Late nights*
> 
> Hi everyone… it's been a bit since I last posted so I thought I'd take a few minutes and do some blogging….
> 
> ...


Hang in there Sam. You'll get it going.

Be prepared for this; the slow time of the year for a remodeling contractor is between Christmas and the end of April (approximately.) The reason is the tax season. If you have work lined up previously into that time of year then that is one thing, but do not plan on "sealing the deal" on too many jobs during that time.

Many people will call you and want bids, but they are all waiting to see where they come in on their tax return. I almost always get jobs based on client's tax returns, but not until they are sure of what they are getting.

While I don't like to give out too much personal information, it may help you to know that I usually average between $500 to $800 per month in sales for February and March. This is common for me in Montana, but I never slowed down while in Ohio durning these months. This is based on the fact that I already had jobs sold or was on a big, never-ending job during these months.

I could go to Ohio today and pick up right where I left off. I have a very loyal client base that still asks my family or still emails me occasionally wondering when I will return.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Late nights*
> 
> Hi everyone… it's been a bit since I last posted so I thought I'd take a few minutes and do some blogging….
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!!

Don,
I'm sorry to say I didn't keep it. I wish I would have though…

Topamax
Great story!! The first accountant had a constant grin and that in itself irritated me. He wasted no time in telling me he charges 140/hr. Nice guy. Maybe one day I can do a plumbing job for him ....

Todd,
Thanks for the info. I appreciate it! I'm hoping I can at least cover my bills during the winter but I realize I'm just starting. Another thing I've noticed is that my family is taking me serious now. They don't keep telling me about 'they're hiring at the plant where you got cut - - have you sent them any resumes?' anymore. I think it is because my wife has been telling them this is what I want to do. I'm eating the elephant one bite at a time.


----------



## mlindegarde (Dec 28, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *Late nights*
> 
> Hi everyone… it's been a bit since I last posted so I thought I'd take a few minutes and do some blogging….
> 
> ...


I'm just getting into woodworking as a hobby and I stumbled upon your blog while browsing through the website. Last year a friend of mine and I started our own business. Although we are in a different line of work, I can certainly relate to the fun that comes along with getting things going. I hope everything works out for you.

I saw in one of your previous posts you've got a website. Let me know if you ever want any help with that: I'm pretty good with that stuff.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *Late nights*
> 
> Hi everyone… it's been a bit since I last posted so I thought I'd take a few minutes and do some blogging….
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! I appreciate the help! Right now my website just has 'under construction'. I will definitely appreciate your help. I just haven't taken the time yet to focus on it. Another one of the miriad things to do…


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

*More change*

It's been a while since I jotted down my thoughts and some things have changed a bit since my last post. During the past month, I've been very busy with remodeling jobs, but more and more, I've been getting more cabinet work which is exactly what I had hoped for. I just finished up and installed (with my son-in-law's help) a large entertainment center. That has led to another entertainment center and some stained glass work. I've also been working on getting some parts machined for some very expensive kitchen chairs that a customer wants repaired. Another job came up last week for a basement finish job (wainscot, trim) for later in the spring. In the meantime, something came up and I needed to make a decision. Another lumberjock, Todd Klippinger, gave me some sage advice on what I should do. Fortunately, what he told me was right in line with the direction I was going in, but he added some good points . Anyone needing good, solid business advice - - check out Todd's postings.
What happened was I recieved calls from three different contract employers who are bidding on work at the plant where I got cut. They asked if they could include my resume in a bid package. After some thought I agreed. It will be a 9 month contract but it may turn into a long-term contract with all of the work that is expected there. The main reason is not because of the business, but the fact that I need insurance for my wife who has diabetes. Right now I'm not making enough to cover my normal expenses and insurance coverage. I have coverage through May and then was going to go on Cobra for myself. What really twisted my arm was what the various companies offered me. I elected to go with a local company, and they are all good friends of mine. I will continue the business, but as a side-line for now. One benfit in going with the company I chose is that my time will have some flexibility, depending on the work load, so I can still be free in the days at various times if I need to be. That was the clincher for me. I didn't want to stop the business (no way), but since the business is moving more towards cabinetry, I will be able to focus more on shop work and a little less on field remodeling work. I will return to my first love, Greene & Greene, Arts & Crafts, lamps and furniture. Todd had a good suggestion about not putting anything on my website until I can support it production-wise. Going back to work will help me to continue to outfit my shop in the manner I need for this type of work.
So that's it in a nutshell. I feel even stronger about the business, but I do have a slight worry that the work load may outpace the work load of going back to engineering. I thought about tapering off on advertising, but I will continue that and see where this boat in the stream takes me.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *More change*
> 
> It's been a while since I jotted down my thoughts and some things have changed a bit since my last post. During the past month, I've been very busy with remodeling jobs, but more and more, I've been getting more cabinet work which is exactly what I had hoped for. I just finished up and installed (with my son-in-law's help) a large entertainment center. That has led to another entertainment center and some stained glass work. I've also been working on getting some parts machined for some very expensive kitchen chairs that a customer wants repaired. Another job came up last week for a basement finish job (wainscot, trim) for later in the spring. In the meantime, something came up and I needed to make a decision. Another lumberjock, Todd Klippinger, gave me some sage advice on what I should do. Fortunately, what he told me was right in line with the direction I was going in, but he added some good points . Anyone needing good, solid business advice - - check out Todd's postings.
> What happened was I recieved calls from three different contract employers who are bidding on work at the plant where I got cut. They asked if they could include my resume in a bid package. After some thought I agreed. It will be a 9 month contract but it may turn into a long-term contract with all of the work that is expected there. The main reason is not because of the business, but the fact that I need insurance for my wife who has diabetes. Right now I'm not making enough to cover my normal expenses and insurance coverage. I have coverage through May and then was going to go on Cobra for myself. What really twisted my arm was what the various companies offered me. I elected to go with a local company, and they are all good friends of mine. I will continue the business, but as a side-line for now. One benfit in going with the company I chose is that my time will have some flexibility, depending on the work load, so I can still be free in the days at various times if I need to be. That was the clincher for me. I didn't want to stop the business (no way), but since the business is moving more towards cabinetry, I will be able to focus more on shop work and a little less on field remodeling work. I will return to my first love, Greene & Greene, Arts & Crafts, lamps and furniture. Todd had a good suggestion about not putting anything on my website until I can support it production-wise. Going back to work will help me to continue to outfit my shop in the manner I need for this type of work.
> So that's it in a nutshell. I feel even stronger about the business, but I do have a slight worry that the work load may outpace the work load of going back to engineering. I thought about tapering off on advertising, but I will continue that and see where this boat in the stream takes me.


Sam,

I think you're making a good decision. Its important to stay away from debt. My wife and I have been in business for many years and I can tell you, the single most important decision we ever made was to stay clear of debt.
We don't have ANY debt. Not for the house, the car or any credit cards.
We do make purchases on the credit cards, sometimes for inventory or equipment, but we NEVER charge anything for which we don't have money in the bank.
Well, how do we, a couple in our 70s, on very modest income, do this? Well, it isn't easy. Here's how.

We don't hire out any work. That includes electrical, plumbing, household repairs, website build and maintenance, LAN build and maintenance, security electronics, digial business telephone system install, showroom furniture, inventory control and business bookkeeping.

The only thing we've hired out in recent years was a new roof. I wanted to do it, but my wife and adult children were adamantly against that.

We do it all ourselves (except the roof).

It isn't easy, but while other people start businesses like ours and fail over and over, we survive and even flourish from time to time.

Another thing is to stay flexible. From the sound of things, you already have that well in hand.

Sam, I wish you well and success. Keep on keepin' on!

db


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *More change*
> 
> It's been a while since I jotted down my thoughts and some things have changed a bit since my last post. During the past month, I've been very busy with remodeling jobs, but more and more, I've been getting more cabinet work which is exactly what I had hoped for. I just finished up and installed (with my son-in-law's help) a large entertainment center. That has led to another entertainment center and some stained glass work. I've also been working on getting some parts machined for some very expensive kitchen chairs that a customer wants repaired. Another job came up last week for a basement finish job (wainscot, trim) for later in the spring. In the meantime, something came up and I needed to make a decision. Another lumberjock, Todd Klippinger, gave me some sage advice on what I should do. Fortunately, what he told me was right in line with the direction I was going in, but he added some good points . Anyone needing good, solid business advice - - check out Todd's postings.
> What happened was I recieved calls from three different contract employers who are bidding on work at the plant where I got cut. They asked if they could include my resume in a bid package. After some thought I agreed. It will be a 9 month contract but it may turn into a long-term contract with all of the work that is expected there. The main reason is not because of the business, but the fact that I need insurance for my wife who has diabetes. Right now I'm not making enough to cover my normal expenses and insurance coverage. I have coverage through May and then was going to go on Cobra for myself. What really twisted my arm was what the various companies offered me. I elected to go with a local company, and they are all good friends of mine. I will continue the business, but as a side-line for now. One benfit in going with the company I chose is that my time will have some flexibility, depending on the work load, so I can still be free in the days at various times if I need to be. That was the clincher for me. I didn't want to stop the business (no way), but since the business is moving more towards cabinetry, I will be able to focus more on shop work and a little less on field remodeling work. I will return to my first love, Greene & Greene, Arts & Crafts, lamps and furniture. Todd had a good suggestion about not putting anything on my website until I can support it production-wise. Going back to work will help me to continue to outfit my shop in the manner I need for this type of work.
> So that's it in a nutshell. I feel even stronger about the business, but I do have a slight worry that the work load may outpace the work load of going back to engineering. I thought about tapering off on advertising, but I will continue that and see where this boat in the stream takes me.


Just one other thing.

I make sure I don't get into trouble with the woodworking end of the business by three things I list on the back of my business card.

We don't do housecalls.
We don't do antique restorations.
We don't do emergencies.

At my age, I'm not up for such challenges. 

db


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More change*
> 
> It's been a while since I jotted down my thoughts and some things have changed a bit since my last post. During the past month, I've been very busy with remodeling jobs, but more and more, I've been getting more cabinet work which is exactly what I had hoped for. I just finished up and installed (with my son-in-law's help) a large entertainment center. That has led to another entertainment center and some stained glass work. I've also been working on getting some parts machined for some very expensive kitchen chairs that a customer wants repaired. Another job came up last week for a basement finish job (wainscot, trim) for later in the spring. In the meantime, something came up and I needed to make a decision. Another lumberjock, Todd Klippinger, gave me some sage advice on what I should do. Fortunately, what he told me was right in line with the direction I was going in, but he added some good points . Anyone needing good, solid business advice - - check out Todd's postings.
> What happened was I recieved calls from three different contract employers who are bidding on work at the plant where I got cut. They asked if they could include my resume in a bid package. After some thought I agreed. It will be a 9 month contract but it may turn into a long-term contract with all of the work that is expected there. The main reason is not because of the business, but the fact that I need insurance for my wife who has diabetes. Right now I'm not making enough to cover my normal expenses and insurance coverage. I have coverage through May and then was going to go on Cobra for myself. What really twisted my arm was what the various companies offered me. I elected to go with a local company, and they are all good friends of mine. I will continue the business, but as a side-line for now. One benfit in going with the company I chose is that my time will have some flexibility, depending on the work load, so I can still be free in the days at various times if I need to be. That was the clincher for me. I didn't want to stop the business (no way), but since the business is moving more towards cabinetry, I will be able to focus more on shop work and a little less on field remodeling work. I will return to my first love, Greene & Greene, Arts & Crafts, lamps and furniture. Todd had a good suggestion about not putting anything on my website until I can support it production-wise. Going back to work will help me to continue to outfit my shop in the manner I need for this type of work.
> So that's it in a nutshell. I feel even stronger about the business, but I do have a slight worry that the work load may outpace the work load of going back to engineering. I thought about tapering off on advertising, but I will continue that and see where this boat in the stream takes me.


Thanks Don. Very good advice about not hiring out things. Thanks again


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More change*
> 
> It's been a while since I jotted down my thoughts and some things have changed a bit since my last post. During the past month, I've been very busy with remodeling jobs, but more and more, I've been getting more cabinet work which is exactly what I had hoped for. I just finished up and installed (with my son-in-law's help) a large entertainment center. That has led to another entertainment center and some stained glass work. I've also been working on getting some parts machined for some very expensive kitchen chairs that a customer wants repaired. Another job came up last week for a basement finish job (wainscot, trim) for later in the spring. In the meantime, something came up and I needed to make a decision. Another lumberjock, Todd Klippinger, gave me some sage advice on what I should do. Fortunately, what he told me was right in line with the direction I was going in, but he added some good points . Anyone needing good, solid business advice - - check out Todd's postings.
> What happened was I recieved calls from three different contract employers who are bidding on work at the plant where I got cut. They asked if they could include my resume in a bid package. After some thought I agreed. It will be a 9 month contract but it may turn into a long-term contract with all of the work that is expected there. The main reason is not because of the business, but the fact that I need insurance for my wife who has diabetes. Right now I'm not making enough to cover my normal expenses and insurance coverage. I have coverage through May and then was going to go on Cobra for myself. What really twisted my arm was what the various companies offered me. I elected to go with a local company, and they are all good friends of mine. I will continue the business, but as a side-line for now. One benfit in going with the company I chose is that my time will have some flexibility, depending on the work load, so I can still be free in the days at various times if I need to be. That was the clincher for me. I didn't want to stop the business (no way), but since the business is moving more towards cabinetry, I will be able to focus more on shop work and a little less on field remodeling work. I will return to my first love, Greene & Greene, Arts & Crafts, lamps and furniture. Todd had a good suggestion about not putting anything on my website until I can support it production-wise. Going back to work will help me to continue to outfit my shop in the manner I need for this type of work.
> So that's it in a nutshell. I feel even stronger about the business, but I do have a slight worry that the work load may outpace the work load of going back to engineering. I thought about tapering off on advertising, but I will continue that and see where this boat in the stream takes me.


I was wondering how you were doing since we last talked.

I don't imagine that some of your decisions have been easy ones. The good thing is that you are able to make a great living while many cannot and to have health coverage.

The flexibility of time is a big bonus. Be sure to focus on pushing your business in exactly the direction that you want it to go while you have other funding. Now that you have had a taste of it, I am sure it is easy to see what you do and don't like about the jobs you have done.

You will have to turn some money in the business to show that it is not just a hobby. Keeping a bit of business going will take care of that.

I was talking to Scott Morrison last week and his latest DVD "The Business of Woodworking" is close to being released. You should check it out: http://finewoodworker.com/successful-woodworking-business.html

You would think that Scott and I talk about woodworking when we get together. All we ever really talk about is business. He is a great entrepreneur. If his DVD has half of the advice and things we talked about, then it is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More change*
> 
> It's been a while since I jotted down my thoughts and some things have changed a bit since my last post. During the past month, I've been very busy with remodeling jobs, but more and more, I've been getting more cabinet work which is exactly what I had hoped for. I just finished up and installed (with my son-in-law's help) a large entertainment center. That has led to another entertainment center and some stained glass work. I've also been working on getting some parts machined for some very expensive kitchen chairs that a customer wants repaired. Another job came up last week for a basement finish job (wainscot, trim) for later in the spring. In the meantime, something came up and I needed to make a decision. Another lumberjock, Todd Klippinger, gave me some sage advice on what I should do. Fortunately, what he told me was right in line with the direction I was going in, but he added some good points . Anyone needing good, solid business advice - - check out Todd's postings.
> What happened was I recieved calls from three different contract employers who are bidding on work at the plant where I got cut. They asked if they could include my resume in a bid package. After some thought I agreed. It will be a 9 month contract but it may turn into a long-term contract with all of the work that is expected there. The main reason is not because of the business, but the fact that I need insurance for my wife who has diabetes. Right now I'm not making enough to cover my normal expenses and insurance coverage. I have coverage through May and then was going to go on Cobra for myself. What really twisted my arm was what the various companies offered me. I elected to go with a local company, and they are all good friends of mine. I will continue the business, but as a side-line for now. One benfit in going with the company I chose is that my time will have some flexibility, depending on the work load, so I can still be free in the days at various times if I need to be. That was the clincher for me. I didn't want to stop the business (no way), but since the business is moving more towards cabinetry, I will be able to focus more on shop work and a little less on field remodeling work. I will return to my first love, Greene & Greene, Arts & Crafts, lamps and furniture. Todd had a good suggestion about not putting anything on my website until I can support it production-wise. Going back to work will help me to continue to outfit my shop in the manner I need for this type of work.
> So that's it in a nutshell. I feel even stronger about the business, but I do have a slight worry that the work load may outpace the work load of going back to engineering. I thought about tapering off on advertising, but I will continue that and see where this boat in the stream takes me.


Thanks Todd. I will definitely check it out. And like you, I have spent more time in the past couple of months thinking about business than I have woodworking. Primarily how to increase my efficiency and production when it comes to cabinetmaking. I read a lot about production methods, jigs, etc. and I have been spending a lot of time thinking about areas that could use a lot of improvement. Working by myself, I think one thing that would help me tremendously is a panel saw. I've been looking on ebay for used saws, something I can get for less than about $600-$700 and pay cash for. Handling large sheetgoods (especially anything 3/4"thk or more) is something I don't want to do on a regular basis. I've been looking at Tolpin's books and I like his production methods, but it sure would be easier to handle sheetgoods with a panel saw rather than a table saw at least for rough cuts.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Samyer said:


> *More change*
> 
> It's been a while since I jotted down my thoughts and some things have changed a bit since my last post. During the past month, I've been very busy with remodeling jobs, but more and more, I've been getting more cabinet work which is exactly what I had hoped for. I just finished up and installed (with my son-in-law's help) a large entertainment center. That has led to another entertainment center and some stained glass work. I've also been working on getting some parts machined for some very expensive kitchen chairs that a customer wants repaired. Another job came up last week for a basement finish job (wainscot, trim) for later in the spring. In the meantime, something came up and I needed to make a decision. Another lumberjock, Todd Klippinger, gave me some sage advice on what I should do. Fortunately, what he told me was right in line with the direction I was going in, but he added some good points . Anyone needing good, solid business advice - - check out Todd's postings.
> What happened was I recieved calls from three different contract employers who are bidding on work at the plant where I got cut. They asked if they could include my resume in a bid package. After some thought I agreed. It will be a 9 month contract but it may turn into a long-term contract with all of the work that is expected there. The main reason is not because of the business, but the fact that I need insurance for my wife who has diabetes. Right now I'm not making enough to cover my normal expenses and insurance coverage. I have coverage through May and then was going to go on Cobra for myself. What really twisted my arm was what the various companies offered me. I elected to go with a local company, and they are all good friends of mine. I will continue the business, but as a side-line for now. One benfit in going with the company I chose is that my time will have some flexibility, depending on the work load, so I can still be free in the days at various times if I need to be. That was the clincher for me. I didn't want to stop the business (no way), but since the business is moving more towards cabinetry, I will be able to focus more on shop work and a little less on field remodeling work. I will return to my first love, Greene & Greene, Arts & Crafts, lamps and furniture. Todd had a good suggestion about not putting anything on my website until I can support it production-wise. Going back to work will help me to continue to outfit my shop in the manner I need for this type of work.
> So that's it in a nutshell. I feel even stronger about the business, but I do have a slight worry that the work load may outpace the work load of going back to engineering. I thought about tapering off on advertising, but I will continue that and see where this boat in the stream takes me.


Don - Your approach is a very sound one - don't go in over your head and count on the business rolling in and being independant.

One question though - you mention no debt on the house. Do you mean your home is paid off - or that you've never taken out a mortgage?
Certainly if you borrow on a 30 year mortgage for a 200K house, you will pay double that. But it seems a bit unrealistic to buy a home with cash. A great idea, but not so practical.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *More change*
> 
> It's been a while since I jotted down my thoughts and some things have changed a bit since my last post. During the past month, I've been very busy with remodeling jobs, but more and more, I've been getting more cabinet work which is exactly what I had hoped for. I just finished up and installed (with my son-in-law's help) a large entertainment center. That has led to another entertainment center and some stained glass work. I've also been working on getting some parts machined for some very expensive kitchen chairs that a customer wants repaired. Another job came up last week for a basement finish job (wainscot, trim) for later in the spring. In the meantime, something came up and I needed to make a decision. Another lumberjock, Todd Klippinger, gave me some sage advice on what I should do. Fortunately, what he told me was right in line with the direction I was going in, but he added some good points . Anyone needing good, solid business advice - - check out Todd's postings.
> What happened was I recieved calls from three different contract employers who are bidding on work at the plant where I got cut. They asked if they could include my resume in a bid package. After some thought I agreed. It will be a 9 month contract but it may turn into a long-term contract with all of the work that is expected there. The main reason is not because of the business, but the fact that I need insurance for my wife who has diabetes. Right now I'm not making enough to cover my normal expenses and insurance coverage. I have coverage through May and then was going to go on Cobra for myself. What really twisted my arm was what the various companies offered me. I elected to go with a local company, and they are all good friends of mine. I will continue the business, but as a side-line for now. One benfit in going with the company I chose is that my time will have some flexibility, depending on the work load, so I can still be free in the days at various times if I need to be. That was the clincher for me. I didn't want to stop the business (no way), but since the business is moving more towards cabinetry, I will be able to focus more on shop work and a little less on field remodeling work. I will return to my first love, Greene & Greene, Arts & Crafts, lamps and furniture. Todd had a good suggestion about not putting anything on my website until I can support it production-wise. Going back to work will help me to continue to outfit my shop in the manner I need for this type of work.
> So that's it in a nutshell. I feel even stronger about the business, but I do have a slight worry that the work load may outpace the work load of going back to engineering. I thought about tapering off on advertising, but I will continue that and see where this boat in the stream takes me.


Dave,

No, we didn't have the cash to buy outright, but it is paid off.

We bought this 205 year old timber framed house on a private contract. It now owns us.

Best,

Don


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Samyer said:


> *More change*
> 
> It's been a while since I jotted down my thoughts and some things have changed a bit since my last post. During the past month, I've been very busy with remodeling jobs, but more and more, I've been getting more cabinet work which is exactly what I had hoped for. I just finished up and installed (with my son-in-law's help) a large entertainment center. That has led to another entertainment center and some stained glass work. I've also been working on getting some parts machined for some very expensive kitchen chairs that a customer wants repaired. Another job came up last week for a basement finish job (wainscot, trim) for later in the spring. In the meantime, something came up and I needed to make a decision. Another lumberjock, Todd Klippinger, gave me some sage advice on what I should do. Fortunately, what he told me was right in line with the direction I was going in, but he added some good points . Anyone needing good, solid business advice - - check out Todd's postings.
> What happened was I recieved calls from three different contract employers who are bidding on work at the plant where I got cut. They asked if they could include my resume in a bid package. After some thought I agreed. It will be a 9 month contract but it may turn into a long-term contract with all of the work that is expected there. The main reason is not because of the business, but the fact that I need insurance for my wife who has diabetes. Right now I'm not making enough to cover my normal expenses and insurance coverage. I have coverage through May and then was going to go on Cobra for myself. What really twisted my arm was what the various companies offered me. I elected to go with a local company, and they are all good friends of mine. I will continue the business, but as a side-line for now. One benfit in going with the company I chose is that my time will have some flexibility, depending on the work load, so I can still be free in the days at various times if I need to be. That was the clincher for me. I didn't want to stop the business (no way), but since the business is moving more towards cabinetry, I will be able to focus more on shop work and a little less on field remodeling work. I will return to my first love, Greene & Greene, Arts & Crafts, lamps and furniture. Todd had a good suggestion about not putting anything on my website until I can support it production-wise. Going back to work will help me to continue to outfit my shop in the manner I need for this type of work.
> So that's it in a nutshell. I feel even stronger about the business, but I do have a slight worry that the work load may outpace the work load of going back to engineering. I thought about tapering off on advertising, but I will continue that and see where this boat in the stream takes me.


Sam,
it sounds to me like you made a smart move. I wish I had the courage to drop everything and try something else. Then again you were sort of forced into it and I expect I might be within the next year. A positive spin you could maybe put onto your situation is when you are approached for a job that you don't have time to do you can let the people know that you have too much work. They don't have to know that 60% of your time is your old job. If they think you are in high demand and you have good references the clients might be willing to wait for you. A back log is great when you have a business.

Good luck


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Samyer said:


> *More change*
> 
> It's been a while since I jotted down my thoughts and some things have changed a bit since my last post. During the past month, I've been very busy with remodeling jobs, but more and more, I've been getting more cabinet work which is exactly what I had hoped for. I just finished up and installed (with my son-in-law's help) a large entertainment center. That has led to another entertainment center and some stained glass work. I've also been working on getting some parts machined for some very expensive kitchen chairs that a customer wants repaired. Another job came up last week for a basement finish job (wainscot, trim) for later in the spring. In the meantime, something came up and I needed to make a decision. Another lumberjock, Todd Klippinger, gave me some sage advice on what I should do. Fortunately, what he told me was right in line with the direction I was going in, but he added some good points . Anyone needing good, solid business advice - - check out Todd's postings.
> What happened was I recieved calls from three different contract employers who are bidding on work at the plant where I got cut. They asked if they could include my resume in a bid package. After some thought I agreed. It will be a 9 month contract but it may turn into a long-term contract with all of the work that is expected there. The main reason is not because of the business, but the fact that I need insurance for my wife who has diabetes. Right now I'm not making enough to cover my normal expenses and insurance coverage. I have coverage through May and then was going to go on Cobra for myself. What really twisted my arm was what the various companies offered me. I elected to go with a local company, and they are all good friends of mine. I will continue the business, but as a side-line for now. One benfit in going with the company I chose is that my time will have some flexibility, depending on the work load, so I can still be free in the days at various times if I need to be. That was the clincher for me. I didn't want to stop the business (no way), but since the business is moving more towards cabinetry, I will be able to focus more on shop work and a little less on field remodeling work. I will return to my first love, Greene & Greene, Arts & Crafts, lamps and furniture. Todd had a good suggestion about not putting anything on my website until I can support it production-wise. Going back to work will help me to continue to outfit my shop in the manner I need for this type of work.
> So that's it in a nutshell. I feel even stronger about the business, but I do have a slight worry that the work load may outpace the work load of going back to engineering. I thought about tapering off on advertising, but I will continue that and see where this boat in the stream takes me.


*Sam* - I had looked at panel saws and realized that I do not have the space for one. My next best answer was to invest in the Festool circular saw and track system.

Keep in mind that you can buy a Festool hose and adapt it to any regular shopvac so you do not need to buy the more expensive Festool vac (though I yearn for one myself.)





*Don*, you have some valid points on finances.

There is a bit of an issue with doing plumbing and electrical myself as a contractor. I am not licensed to do these so the state and my insurance will not allow it. Being that my jobs often get inspected, the inspector needs to see who the contractors are.

I do possess the skills myself though. My plumbing and electric on my house are laid out neat as a pin and labeled for easy identification for future access and maintenance.

To keep from going into debt on contractors I collect enough money up front to pay them and pay them immediately. This develops reliable relations with them and keeps me clear financially.

Plus, I should be making money on the subcontractors anyway. I figure my time spent working with them and I mark-up their bill.


----------

